# GreenValueHost becoming ColoCrossing, dumping providers, etc.



## drmike

Since GreenValueHost gets so much coverage and is assumed to have some clients, everyone should beware of the following that went out via email and was forwarded to me by a customer.


Dear Valued Client,

We are deeply saddened to inform you today of an unfortunate mishap that has occurred today in regards to our ch1 Chicago node that has called for us to put emergency protocol precautions into place. This email will go into depth regarding what has happened and the measures that we are going to be taking to ensure that negative impact to your hosting experience is minimized as much as possible during this issue.

The IPv4 migration that is scheduled for June 19, 2014 (tomorrow) is greatly affected by this mishap. We have contacted our upstream provider for our ch1 node to announce a /24 IPv4 block to their ISPs earlier this month and unfortunately to our dismay and disappointment, the /24 block has not yet been announced according to BGP records. The existing IPs currently in use for ch1 are scheduled to be revoked/"unannounced" on June 21, 2014, which explains the urgency of the situation for renumbering.

This is as big of a problem/situation as it appears, and as such, the following stipulations have been put in place:

If the IPv4 announcement of our /24 block is not resolved TONIGHT,

> Clients will be immediately migrated to nodes in the ColoCrossing network tomorrow. IPs WILL change however IPv6 will NOT be available. The majority of clients will be migrated to a SATA server and remaining clients will be migrated to an SSD server. Eventually, clients that have been migrated tomorrow (if this stupulation is to occur) will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network.

If the IPv4 announcement of our /24 block is RESOLVED TONIGHT,

> The scheduled IPv4 migration will occur as originally scheduled on the same network with the same upstream provider. However, eventually all clients will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network, with IPv4 addresses changing again for a second time. This will take place near the end of June to the start of July. IPv6 will not be available on the ColoCrossing network.

We are very truly sorry about the inconveniences caused by this. I can assure you that we strive to satisfy all of our clients and ensure quality service, and that our main priority is making sure that our clients are always in safe hands. We believe that the above circumstantial stipulations are the best possible courses of actions to take for the well being of both our clients and the service that we provide.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us through our helpdesk and we would be more than happy to assist you.

Thank you,

Jon Nguyen, Operations Director


Key words: *Clients will be immediately migrated to nodes in the ColoCrossing network tomorrow*


----------



## coreyman

drmike said:


> Since GreenValueHost gets so much coverage and is assumed to have some clients, everyone should beware of the following that went out via email and was forwarded to me by a customer.
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Client,
> 
> We are deeply saddened to inform you today of an unfortunate mishap that has occurred today in regards to our ch1 Chicago node that has called for us to put emergency protocol precautions into place. This email will go into depth regarding what has happened and the measures that we are going to be taking to ensure that negative impact to your hosting experience is minimized as much as possible during this issue.
> 
> The IPv4 migration that is scheduled for June 19, 2014 (tomorrow) is greatly affected by this mishap. We have contacted our upstream provider for our ch1 node to announce a /24 IPv4 block to their ISPs earlier this month and unfortunately to our dismay and disappointment, the /24 block has not yet been announced according to BGP records. The existing IPs currently in use for ch1 are scheduled to be revoked/"unannounced" on June 21, 2014, which explains the urgency of the situation for renumbering.
> 
> This is as big of a problem/situation as it appears, and as such, the following stipulations have been put in place:
> 
> If the IPv4 announcement of our /24 block is not resolved TONIGHT,
> 
> > Clients will be immediately migrated to nodes in the ColoCrossing network tomorrow. IPs WILL change however IPv6 will NOT be available. The majority of clients will be migrated to a SATA server and remaining clients will be migrated to an SSD server. Eventually, clients that have been migrated tomorrow (if this stupulation is to occur) will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network.
> 
> If the IPv4 announcement of our /24 block is RESOLVED TONIGHT,
> 
> > The scheduled IPv4 migration will occur as originally scheduled on the same network with the same upstream provider. However, eventually all clients will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network, with IPv4 addresses changing again for a second time. This will take place near the end of June to the start of July. IPv6 will not be available on the ColoCrossing network.
> 
> We are very truly sorry about the inconveniences caused by this. I can assure you that we strive to satisfy all of our clients and ensure quality service, and that our main priority is making sure that our clients are always in safe hands. We believe that the above circumstantial stipulations are the best possible courses of actions to take for the well being of both our clients and the service that we provide.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us through our helpdesk and we would be more than happy to assist you.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jon Nguyen, Operations Director
> 
> 
> Key words: *Clients will be immediately migrated to nodes in the ColoCrossing network tomorrow*


Do you think they might have been bought out?


----------



## Onra Host

Wasn't GHV the one handing out IP's like it was nothing a month or so ago?


----------



## DomainBop

You missed the other big GVH news this week  GVH discontinued their reseller program in late February and basically shit on their existing resellers by publicly stating on several WHT threads that their remaining reseller customers were a lower priority when it came to any support issues because their old reseller offers weren't profitable (i.e. server down, tough shit, we'll get back to you in a few days).  After the unethical host was thoroughly trashed by both customers and other providers he changed his mind and decided the remaining reseller customers would receive the same support levels as VPS and dedicated server customers (i.e. still crappy incompetent support but tickets eventually answered instead of ignored).

Flash forward to Monday...GVH launches a new reseller program and advertises it on WHT (I seem to remember something similar also happening with their shared customers when one group of customers was thrown under the bus and sold off, and then a new batch of victims were recruited shortly after who were also eventually thrown under the bus several times).

Now back to the IPs...



> The existing IPs currently in use for ch1 are scheduled to be revoked/"unannounced" on June 21, 2014, which explains the urgency of the situation for renumbering.


There's a thread or two (customer complaints naturally) on LET this week where #losing is blaming a wide range of recent problems from VPS issues to  delayed setups of resold CC dedis  on hardware issues (_as an incentive for hunting for the threads on LET, CVPS_Adam posted today in one of the threads trying to get an unhappy GVH dedicated customer to switch to CVPS_  )

Anyways, wasn't GVH renting a few IP blocks from Crissic?  Not sure which location he was using the Crissic IPs...



> eventually all clients will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network, with IPv4 addresses changing again for a second time. This will take place near the end of June to the start of July.


The question is will CC have any IPs that aren't blacklisted when the change occurs in early July   Spamhaus whacked another 32,768 IPs this morning when they blacklisted an entire /17 (reason given by Spamhaus: CC ignoring abuse complaints...again).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

coreyman said:


> Do you think they might have been bought out?


Do you really think he was ever actually independant?


----------



## MannDude

> We are deeply saddened to inform you today of an unfortunate mishap that has occurred today in regards to our ch1 Chicago node that has called for us to put emergency protocol precautions into place.


Wait, what is the actual mishap? Do you only have _one_ Chicago node?



> The IPv4 migration that is scheduled for June 19, 2014 (tomorrow) is greatly affected by this mishap. We have contacted our upstream provider for our ch1 node to announce a /24 IPv4 block to their ISPs earlier this month and unfortunately to our dismay and disappointment, the /24 block has not yet been announced according to BGP records. The existing IPs currently in use for ch1 are scheduled to be revoked/"unannounced" on June 21, 2014, which explains the urgency of the situation for renumbering.


Is this really because you couldn't get 256 additional IP addresses assigned to your single Chicago node? Or is this billing related? Either way, you and CC's IP space will make a good couple.



> If the IPv4 announcement of our /24 block is RESOLVED TONIGHT,
> > The scheduled IPv4 migration will occur as originally scheduled on the same network with the same upstream provider. However, eventually all clients will all be consolidated into ONE SSD cached RAID-10 SATA node on the ColoCrossing network, with IPv4 addresses changing again for a second time. This will take place near the end of June to the start of July. IPv6 will not be available on the ColoCrossing network.


Haha. So regardless, you're moving to ColoCrossing. Got it. 

Whats even funnier than this is the fact a certain somebody mentioned in the past that he'd _drop_ Colocrossing locations, not add to them. But I guess if money is tight and you can't get your retarded IP space assigned, then Colocrossing is the right move.

Once again, customers are negatively impacted due to your inability to plan properly or sell services at a sustainable profit.


----------



## sundaymouse

This "incident" is more like creating the potential for the more to CC.


----------



## drmike

Well all I can say is based on public antics and sales tactics from GVH in recent past, they are cool with the whole IPs for cash racket - no justification required.  That would make them a cookie cutter follower of the CC/CVPS school of dirtball sales/marketing.  Not saying at this point that CC owns them.  But, a few tardy invoices, and the shark tank swims that direction, give up whatever we want or we shut your servers off.

What will almost certainly ensue in this balls deep into CC switcharoonie, is CC will have GVH mass crapping on IPs.

This will in effect GUARANTEE that CC has a good top of the bad network operator showing and maintains their high rank.

All the other flip-flopping with resellers and shared hosting by GVH, uggh.   People buying that from them fail to research and know them from their prior deeds.


----------



## drmike

...and.... I guess I missed some fubar of their installation in Amsterdam in the past few days also...

No clue where they are going to migrate AMS customers to.  Colocrossing doesn't offer anything in Europe.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

_"Here's the Atlantic.. sink or swim (back to NY)"_


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> _"Here's the Atlantic.. sink or swim (back to NY)"_


 


drmike said:


> ...and.... I guess I missed some fubar of their installation in Amsterdam in the past few days also...
> 
> No clue where they are going to migrate AMS customers to.  Colocrossing doesn't offer anything in Europe.


So hold on...

Is AMS offline? Or is it back online and it's just speculating that it'll migrate to OVH/Buffalo?

Wasn't there some other provider that did an EU -> Buffalo move just this year?

I'm sitting here wondering what happened that no matter what, their current space is going to get revoked. From the sounds of it they never got crissic, or those "legacy blocks" working?

Is LA still directly via quadranet? Or has that been planned out for a migration?

The shared thing is a really funny one. He had shared back in the day and came off that he actually gave a crap

about them. He offered XX GB space/etc within the plans (a good amount, nothing insane). Within a while, though,

he sold off all those customers to HVH claiming he was losing money on it (fair enough, shared is a very

packed market).

...A couple weeks later he rolls out unlimited everything hosting on SSD's. What changed within that week or so that

made it where offering hard limits were too costly, but unlimited everything SSD is now bank roll? I know they ended

up stopping offering shared because they were too unskilled to handle a completely botched MySQL install.

He's back in it now but who's going to believe they'll get a good service when it took literally months for them

to diagnose/resolve their issues with the old server03? Hell, they even migrated the entire box and completely

toasted their SQL tables since they rsync'd and didn't power off SQL first.

It looks really bad on his part since he went on this huge PR push saying he was moving off CC and that he was

ridding himself of outsourced India support in favor of native english speakers. This is obviously not true, though

because they have a fellow from India handling sales for them at LET.

@SkylarM - Can you shed any light on this maybe?

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

Francisco said:


> Wasn't there some other provider that did an EU -> Buffalo move just this year?
> 
> 
> Francisco


HVH did a Lithuania to Buffalo last year when BalticServers refused to give out any more IPs (or at least that was the official reason given  for the migration to Buffalo)


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Francisco said:


> Is AMS offline? Or is it back online and it's just speculating that it'll migrate to OVH/Buffalo?
> 
> 
> Wasn't there some other provider that did an EU -> Buffalo move just this year?


They had some issues on one of their AMS servers the other day which was at the time of this post:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29277/gvh-can-you-support-be-professional-ips-are-down-for-4-days/p1


----------



## Francisco

DomainBop said:


> HVH did a Lithuania to Buffalo last year when BalticServers refused to give out any more IPs (or at least that was the official reason given  for the migration to Buffalo)


I'd check the announcement date on that, it's possible that's when the buy out happened.

Francisco


----------



## serverian

>This is obviously not true, though

because they have a fellow from India handling sales for them at LET.

That guy was a joker


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> No clue where they are going to migrate AMS customers to.  Colocrossing doesn't offer anything in Europe.


"Buffalo is practically Europe"


----------



## Francisco

serverian said:


> That guy was a joker


Hah, I see that now. It took a while for it to be pointed out, though.



WebSearchingPro said:


> They had some issues on one of their AMS servers the other day which was at the time of this post:


I've read it over but don't see why they'd now be migrating away. It's probably just a bad week 
Francisco


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> "Buffalo is practically Europe"


Well, that's oddly true, ehh.

I mean Canada isn't very far - literally a river crossing away from Buffalo.  Probably 20% French tonguers there.  That's euro enough 

Bandwidth wise and practically Europe?   Meh.  To get to western UK, yeah alright - maybe 80ms+.   Rest of Europe though, it balloons. 

You'd be far better on a number of CANADA-based networks pulling that stunt.  See Toronto or Montreal.


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> I've read it over but don't see why they'd now be migrating away. It's probably just a bad week


Seems like they had some changes going on and their upstreams dropped whatever with IPs.  Failed to announce stuff or refused to announce such.  Who knows, if he has IPs from elsewhere (legacy?) then DC's aren't going to freely do the announces.  I know CC wanted not so long ago (this year) something like $250 for an IP announce. And.. you would be surprised how many know companies don't even know how to deal with announcing IPs that aren't their own.



serverian said:


> because they have a fellow from India handling sales for them at LET.


Unsure if that was someone ribbing us all or genuine.  The all American, later dilluted to all English speaking schtick, yeah it's ummm, proven in the past not to be factual.  I support such notions of standout to customers, but only where you aren't lying to make sales.



Francisco said:


> I'm sitting here wondering what happened that no matter what, their current space is going to get revoked. From the sounds of it they never got crissic, or those "legacy blocks" working?


I am sure the IPs were used by GVH.  But unsure of the current status and if a relationship.  I know Skylar polices the IPs hyper proactively and won't tolerate any stupidity, spam, problems.

The legacy blocks I am unclear on who had those and believe those to be EU IPs.  Possibly could be used in AMS.



> Is LA still directly via quadranet? Or has that been planned out for a migration?


At last check, still Quadranet.  Although some have said Quadras pricing might be too rich for GVH.  Usually when there is drama or pricing bullshit, the core underlying provider issue is... overdue back invoices... Usually people skip out on such and stage other distraction crap around it.



> The shared thing is a really funny one. He had shared back in the day and came off that he actually gave a crap
> about them. He offered XX GB space/etc within the plans (a good amount, nothing insane). Within a while, though,
> 
> 
> he sold off all those customers to HVH claiming he was losing money on it (fair enough, shared is a very
> 
> 
> packed market).


GVH and all other newb / refuse to invest in solutions should stay out of shared.  Especially reseller shared.  Abuse and issues with such is a constant circus of horrors.

I stopped counting, so unofficially, I think GVH is on their 3rd shared hosting iteration in the past year~.



> It looks really bad on his part since he went on this huge PR push saying he was moving off CC...


Huge PR in his world is spam posting LET.  Does it look bad?  To us, but we are tainted, since we pay attention and research.  To the casual idiot buying his products, they haven't a clue and don't want to have a clue.  You might sell them a clue, but has to be $7 or less a month.


----------



## SkylarM

DomainBop said:


> Anyways, wasn't GVH renting a few IP blocks from Crissic?  Not sure which location he was using the Crissic IPs...


Was, yes. Not sure what blocks they are referring to relating to not being announced, (I'd take a wild guess that it's the HostUS blocks they have swipped to them?), but our blocks are routed properly until the 21st. I'll remain from posting specifics due to client privacy etc etc, but they have known for a month about us revoking IPs, so It's not funny business from our side -- that's entirely on them.


----------



## DalComp

SkylarM said:


> Was, yes. Not sure what blocks they are referring to relating to not being announced, (I'd take a wild guess that it's the HostUS blocks they have swipped to them?), but our blocks are routed properly until the 21st. I'll remain from posting specifics due to client privacy etc etc, but they have known for a month about us revoking IPs, so not sure why they are just now realizing the new blocks aren't routed?


The first notice to clients was sent on June 15, saying IP renumbering is going to take place on June 19.


----------



## SkylarM

DalComp said:


> The first notice to clients was sent on June 15, saying IP renumbering is going to take place on June 19.


I'm not familiar since we simply rented them justified IP space, was just clearing up any questions as far as how much of a notice Crissic gave GVH relating to IP revocation, which was just under a full month.


----------



## GVH-Jon

There's nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.


ColoCrossing is perhaps one of the best, if not the best, datacenter and network operators in this industry. ColoCrossing is a company that should serve as a role model for everyone to follow as an example of a strong, successful company.


We are trusting upon ColoCrossing to guide the bulk of our growth, development, success and prosperity. Being one of the greatest companies ever to exist, you can't go wrong with them. There's honestly more I'd love to say, and obviously there's more updates to follow (including GVH's IPv6 support discontinuance with QuadraNet), however those updates will remain classified until they are released via email update to our clients.


----------



## DomainBop

GVH-Jon said:


> There's nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.
> 
> 
> ColoCrossing is perhaps one of the best, if not the best, datacenter and network operators in this industry. ColoCrossing is a company that should serve as a role model for everyone to follow as an example of a strong, successful company.


One of the best?: A role model for everyone? Really? ColoCrossing is a small company with projected revenues of $12 million this year (revenue projections straight out of their spokesman's mouth) which is currently ranked #3 on Spamhaus' World's Worst ISP list . --> http://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/networks/ . ColoCrossing is also listed at #1 in the world on Cisco's Senderbase list of the worst SPAM networks both in terms of volume of SPAM coming from its network and number of domains on its network sending SPAM

This is what Spamhaus had to see about your role models at  ColoCrossing (and the other 9 companies on its worst list):



> *The networks listed on this page knowingly provide service to criminal spam gangs and ignore spam reports from anti-spam systems and Internet users. These networks are defacto Spam Havens from where spammers operate freely and with the full knowledge of the network administrators and the executives. In the name of profits, these ten networks turn a blind eye to criminal spam gangs on their networks.*


So Jon, I have to ask you, are your parents proud that you're getting into bed with a bunch of scumbags like Vial and Biloh who repeatedly rent to the worst criminals spam gangs in the world (example: ROKSO listee Yair Shalev who was indicted by the FTC for fraud this year and is a long time repeat CC customer) ?  You really should find some better role models than the suburban daycare kids in Williamsville.  A company that survives by renting to criminals isn't successful...it, and it's executives are unethical losers. 

Now that I've had my rant  , back to topic.  There is no excuse for only giving 4 days for an IP renumbering...especially when the provider knew about it for a month.


----------



## GVH-Jon

We have our reasons for everything and we do what is best for the interests of business and customers.


ColoCrossing aren't criminals. They're more so like the demigods of this industry. Biloh, Vial and CC executives aren't unethical. They're real people who have tremendous business acumen and a professional business strategy and appearance. I see them as my role models.


It doesn't matter that ColoCrossing is on SpamHaus' top spam supporters. That means absolutely nothing. They take care of abuse as appropriate and they don't intentionally try to dirty their IPs or network.


You have absolutely no idea how great the people that work at CC are. Compared to every other company active on this forum they're high up top on the mountain of success on a golden pedestal.


----------



## SkylarM

They have doctors for mental illness, Jon.


----------



## Francisco

> (including GVH's IPv6 support discontinuance with QuadraNet)


There you go people.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

GVH-Jon said:


> There's nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.
> 
> 
> ColoCrossing is perhaps one of the best, if not the best, datacenter and network operators in this industry. ColoCrossing is a company that should serve as a role model for everyone to follow as an example of a strong, successful company.
> 
> 
> We are trusting upon ColoCrossing to guide the bulk of our growth, development, success and prosperity. Being one of the greatest companies ever to exist, you can't go wrong with them. There's honestly more I'd love to say, and obviously there's more updates to follow (including GVH's IPv6 support discontinuance with QuadraNet), however those updates will remain classified until they are released via email update to our clients.



Jesus tap dancing, trash can humping, Herandez, vampire slaying Christ.

You do realize that, what, a month or two ago you yourself were slamming CC and stating you would drop your CC locations? I'm not saying Colocrossing isn't a good fit for _GVH_. Their brands and yours seem to share common quality characteristics of being comically bad, but you flip-flop more than an aspiring two-faced politician. 

Two months from now I am sure you'll have dropped a different service, a different location, or do something that completely contradicts your actions today.

You're the laughing stock of the hosting industry. I am sure in your mind you will interpret that as a positive thing, but anything GVH related nowadays is purely comedy. You've already ruined your chance of operating a brand that anyone will ever take serious, have tarnished your name in the industry of being an incompetent and incapable and continue to make us laugh, and continue to push towards that each day instead of moving away from that.

Good luck.

EDIT: The good news for GVH is you'll get more LEB offers posted now, so I guess there is that. Plus I don't see CC being strict with IP allocations since they cater to spammers and you cater to the same bottom feeder audience, so from a business standpoint... I'm not hating. I understand why you _need _to move... just find your consistent flip-flopping, questionable practices and multiple steps backwards in improving your brand image comical, as we all do.


----------



## drmike

Oy fucking vey!  That will teach me to step away and get some dinner.

I've seen trains derail in a prettier fashion than the reach around jerking Jonny just gave CC.

*We are trusting upon ColoCrossing to guide the bulk of our growth, development, success and prosperity.*

Does this mean you are now officially part of the Velocity Server / Colocrossing hosting cult?  Or do we establish this officially a year later on WHT when you and the cohorts are facing the ban hammers?

Cause, if that isn't the situation, you are bastardizing English to an annoying degree.   Your upstream doesn't guide shit, where you shit or how you shit.  This is starting to sound like the HudsonValleyHost situation / acquisition.

*Being one of the greatest companies ever to exist, you can't go wrong with them.*

Sounds like Enron or a list of other big egos, control freaks and dishonest twits who would throw their mom in a chipper for the almighty dollar.

*(including GVH's IPv6 support discontinuance*...)

Call me selective in hearing, but IPV6 discontinuance....?   Only reason to discontinue such today is because you are 1. a fool,  2. Technically incompetent and 3. running on CC's IPV6-refusal network.

Since you like to swing your ding old school style, maybe you can jew your prices down more and get one of those CVPS style 100Mbps server setups.


----------



## Francisco

> Does this mean you are now officially part of the Velocity Server / Colocrossing hosting cult? Or do we establish this officially a year later on WHT when you and the cohorts are facing the ban hammers?


Being a part of CC doesn't get you banned (yet).



> Call me selective in hearing, but IPV6 discontinuance....? Only reason to discontinue such today is because you are 1. a fool, 2. Technically incompetent and 3. running on CC's IPV6-refusal network.


They're direct Quadranet right now and they have V6. There's no reason to remove a feature that's supposedly working to spec and causing no problems. The only reason I could see if they're migrating that location with CC or another California host without IPV6 (I can't think of any others).

Given his above comments about his feelings towards their company, it's pretty obvious. It's possible he's been able to get Quadranet to transfer his /24's to CC and they'll announce/static route it, but who knows.

I think the biggest issue is the flip flopping. You want to have all your services in CC locations? Fine, go for it. No one is stopping you and it likely wasn't hurting your business all that much. This whole "We are moving every location and forcing at least 1 renumber" isn't kind to your customers.

What's going on in their Dallas location? Does that still exist or did it get merged/migrated already? Can we assume the same will happen?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Being a part of CC doesn't get you banned (yet).


Yeah well affiliation with CC is like the scarlet letter on your forehead. Especially where they 'own' you through a 'partner' scamola with you ghost-operating the place.   A year later, some pedestrian refund doesn't happen and the owner of the company talks himself into a hole about not being able to authorize chargeback/refund.  Which then leads to who owns the company (what did Buffa tell you?).  Mind you at that point, hordes of people are sitting on that fence watching the thread about to decay into chaos and ban hammer strikes. Deja vue, episode two.



> They're direct Quadranet right now and they have V6. There's no reason to remove a feature that's supposedly working to spec and causing no problems. The only reason I could see if they're migrating that location with CC or another California host without IPV6 (I can't think of any others). Given his above comments about his feelings towards their company, it's pretty obvious.


Yeah spot on.  Unsure what locations GVH is offering currently.  But, may have been Quadra in Los Angeles and Dallas.  Both are CC available markets.  No IPv6 anywhere for CC.... so, while there other companies that don't have IPv6 it's clear what is up here. 

But big picture the historians are forgetting is that GVH isn't a CC customer.  They are a HVH customer...  HVH is parked in the middle. Any folding in or debt collection would be pursued there. Which starts to put some wood behind those WHT comments up top and futurecasting the situation if this is that shell co/ghost oprator gimmick again.

Cause, really, I can't see CC dedicating resources to GVH and babysitting things, picking up the phone when Jonny calls 10 times, etc.  Everyone likes cheerleaders, most dudes though like chicks doing the cheering and the rest of the extra curricular ego stroking.  Like someone said, elsewhere:

*"Here is some wine and some IPs. Lets play cuddle monster again"*


----------



## Epidrive

MannDude said:


> Jesus tap dancing, trash can humping, Herandez, vampire slaying Christ.
> 
> 
> You do realize that, what, a month or two ago you yourself were slamming CC and stating you would drop your CC locations? I'm not saying Colocrossing isn't a good fit for _GVH_. Their brands and yours seem to share common quality characteristics of being comically bad, but you flip-flop more than an aspiring two-faced politician.
> 
> 
> Two months from now I am sure you'll have dropped a different service, a different location, or do something that completely contradicts your actions today.
> 
> 
> You're the laughing stock of the hosting industry. I am sure in your mind you will interpret that as a positive thing, but anything GVH related nowadays is purely comedy. You've already ruined your chance of operating a brand that anyone will ever take serious, have tarnished your name in the industry of being an incompetent and incapable and continue to make us laugh, and continue to push towards that each day instead of moving away from that.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The good news for GVH is you'll get more LEB offers posted now, so I guess there is that. Plus I don't see CC being strict with IP allocations since they cater to spammers and you cater to the same bottom feeder audience, so from a business standpoint... I'm not hating. I understand why you _need _to move... just find your consistent flip-flopping, questionable practices and multiple steps backwards in improving your brand image comical, as we all do.


-

Exactly my thoughts. Except for the LEB offers part, pretty sure LEB wouldnt allow any publication of GVH offers, its like allowing a dog to shit on your room.


----------



## texteditor

GVH-Jon said:


> ColoCrossing is perhaps one of the best, if not the best, datacenter and network operators in this industry. ColoCrossing is a company that should serve as a role model for everyone to follow as an example of a strong, successful company.





GVH-Jon said:


> ColoCrossing aren't criminals. They're more so like the demigods of this industry. Biloh, Vial and CC executives aren't unethical. They're real people who have tremendous business acumen and a professional business strategy and appearance. I see them as my role models.





MannDude said:


> Jesus tap dancing, trash can humping, Herandez, vampire slaying Christ.


----------



## texteditor

Serious question, how much money did you Lance owe ColoCrossing ~2 months ago or whatever time before this deal went down? bet it makes all those tickets he get look like pocketchange


----------



## DomainBop

> What's going on in their Dallas location?


Dallas was still Quadranet as of their June 1st LET offer but 18 days is a lifetime in GVHland so your guess is as good as mine which DC they're using today.

I'm more interested in the Amsterdam situation in light of this humorous PM Jon sent Patrick when GVH launched there 2 months ago: http://pasteboard.co/27E2IHJo.png

edited to reply to this comment of Jon's:



> They take care of abuse as appropriate and they don't intentionally try to dirty their IPs or network.


Click on these 2 links.  This is what it looks like when datacenters and providers have a zero tolerance SPAM policy and take a proactive approach to SPAM on their networks:

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/incero.com

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/seflow.net

(congrats to both of them on their silver whitehat stars)


----------



## texteditor

DomainBop said:


> Dallas was still Quadranet as of their June 1st LET offer but 18 days is a lifetime in GVHland so your guess is as good as mine which DC they're using today.
> 
> I'm more interested in the Amsterdam situation in light of this humorous PM Jon sent Patrick when GVH launched there 2 months ago: http://pasteboard.co/27E2IHJo.png


I remember him making some public callouts of Patrick too, hahaha


----------



## H4G

They do not deal with CC directly as well, they go in via HVH to CC. So, it's a alpha-beta-major-clusterfuck going on.


----------



## Amitz

GVH-Jon said:


> ColoCrossing aren't criminals. They're more so like the demigods of this industry. Biloh, Vial and CC executives aren't unethical. They're real people who have tremendous business acumen and a professional business strategy and appearance. I see them as my role models.


Whenever GVH-Jon writes psychedelic stuff like this about Colocrossing, a poor kitten in a parallel universe dies. That has to stop. SAVE THE KITTENS!


----------



## Wintereise

What a moronic statement.


----------



## Francisco

H4G said:


> They do not deal with CC directly as well, they go in via HVH to CC. So, it's a alpha-beta-major-clusterfuck going on.


Same difference. Remember, they're both owned by the same parent company which is run by almost the same people (Ernie being the only difference).

I think HVH even has different inventory than what CC has, just so one doesn't affect the other.

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon

Francisco said:


> I think HVH even has different inventory than what CC has, just so one doesn't affect the other.


Without saying any specifics .. that's not entirely true.


----------



## Francisco

GVH-Jon said:


> Without saying any specifics .. that's not entirely true.


Then fair enough, It was just a comment that was floating around. It'd make more sense if they all

just shared from a pool of available equipment, but I could understand there being a split in

equipment for management purposes.

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon

A sneak peek at the announcement yet to come from GVH.



> Green Value Hosting, Inc. is pleased to announce that we are migrating our Los Angeles and Dallas infrastructure back to ColoCrossing's network and hardware, and designating ColoCrossing as our exclusive provider in all locations spanning their network."
> 
> .. ColoCrossing will serve as our platform to grow and prosper in locations all throughout the United States. Through the process of expanding to and utilizing all of their locations (Buffalo, New York City Metro, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Jose, and Seattle), GreenValueHost will undoubtedly be set on the road to a brighter future .....


Unfinished draft.


----------



## MannDude

GVH-Jon said:


> A sneak peek at the announcement yet to come from GVH.
> 
> Unfinished draft.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo


----------



## mikho

MannDude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo


Best movie quote ever.!


----------



## Onra Host

MannDude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo


After reading this entire thread just now...thank you for saying what I was thinking haha. 

To Jon/GVH: How do you expect to stay in business another year or two with these prices? I mean it's not like your getting any good reviews lately. What happens when something goes wrong and your razor thin margins are already barley cutting it? 

By all means, let me know what your doing to succeed (in the long run) that I'm not.


----------



## GVH-Jon

We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


----------



## GVH-Jon

Dude, you're charging nearly 3x the price we charge for an E3-1240v3. We still profit on a fairly decent scale even with the price we charge on that dedi. That itself should give you a huge hint


----------



## MannDude

GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


Getting servers at cost so CC can grow their justification for more IPs to tarnish isn't exactly a secret or new concept.


----------



## Amitz

GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


I see new stains on the carpet...


----------



## drmike

> Green Value Hosting, Inc. is pleased to announce that we are migrating our Los Angeles and Dallas infrastructure back to ColoCrossing's network and hardware, and designating ColoCrossing as our exclusive provider in all locations spanning their network."


So again, everything ends up being just like I said....   Ho hum.

GVH is running for shelter with HVH / CC.  Officially or unofficially being part of the Velocity / ColoCrossing family, blah, not highly material.

What is material is based on the LET offer I saw today, either CC/HVH owns GVH or they are handing him crazy preferential near-at-cost servers and bandwidth.  The details on some of the offers are full blown RETARDED.  $5 a year, 24 core access,  piles of bandwidth, etc.

Again, CC is doing this shit to tank the market.  Same mentality as snaking LET/LEB and controlling the marketplace.

Intentional cost diving on services.  They can't compete on quality, customer service, etc.   so they create a destructive economic model instead.   Let them sell to 200k customers to gross ahhh $1-2 million a year.   No money in the model for support, dealing with issues (maybe that's part of why spam is out of control on CC's network - in addition to them selling IPs directly to spammers for money), etc.

I know I am watching a slow motion trainwreck and all the collective ant hills of money aren't going to change the situation into some suburban utopian love story like CC and cohorts keep spinning.


----------



## GVH-Jon

MannDude said:


> Getting servers at cost so CC can grow their justification for more IPs to tarnish isn't exactly a secret or new concept.


You don't have any idea what you're talking about Curtis.


----------



## drmike

GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.



If I were you, I wouldn't ever claim such a thing AGAIN.  ANYWHERE.

This undoubtedly crosses legal lines into price fixing.   A practice that governments in the United States frown about.  Spare me the customers benefit bullshit.


----------



## Francisco

What's going to happen with AMS?

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

$6 monthly for 5GB RAM, 120GB SSD space, 13 IPv4s, provider  doesn't own his own equipment or IP space and claims to be a completely independent company...no comment 



> 24 CPU cores (Fair share)
> 120GB PURE RAID 10 SSD Space
> 8000GB Premium Bandwidth
> 5120MB Guaranteed RAM
> 5120MB vSwap RAM
> 13 IPv4 Addresses
> $7.00/month OR $18.00/quarter


and the SATA version with 6GB RAM, 325GB HD, and 25TB bw for $6 monthly:



> 6 CPU Cores
> 325GB RAID-10 HDD Space
> 25TB Premium Bandwidth
> 6144MB Guaranteed RAM
> 6144MB vSwap RAM
> 4 IPv4 Addresses
> $7.00/month OR $18/quarter


/24 per node. Oversell much?



> CC took care of our Chicago IPs. We receive /24s for our nodes on demand.


When a provider packs that many OpenVZ VPS's on a single dedicated server (which uses local storage) it should be called what it is: shared hosting. 

edit:



> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


The special arrangements would be your scumbag role models in Buffalo subsidizing their "house brands" low price plans with the profits they make from selling to spammers and people who the US government has said are engaged in criminal activity  (yes, CC received another ROKSO SBL today for scam emails  fraudster Yair Shalev is sending from ColoCrossing's network.  Yair has been a CC customer far longer than Jonny has, and ColoCrossing has received over 100 Yair -related SBL's  in the last 2 years alone...and yet he's still a customer.  Wonder how much he pays for the privilege of remaining a customer?


----------



## SkylarM

GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


Riiiiight.



DomainBop said:


> $6 monthly for 5GB RAM, 120GB SSD space, 13 IPv4s, provider  doesn't own his own equipment or IP space and claims to be a completely independent company...no comment


It's quite a simple business model. Doesn't really work long-term, but Jon will figure that out soon enough. He has a handful of unpaid bills with Quadranet, including some hefty bandwidth overages. How do you pay these bills? Sell annual packages to pay the monthly bills of course! But you see, if you are hosted with ColoCrossing, with preferential treatment from Ernie @ HVH (who has complete access to their WHMCS to "setup and manage the sales orders of dedicated servers"), you are going to get a lot more leeway on your bills going unpaid for a longer period of time before they start knocking on doors.

Jon is purely playing the unsustainable game of "sell annuals to pay monthly bills" and to try and stay afloat, all the while playing to the advantage of the annoyingly retarded drama surrounding a "company" that Jon doesn't even legally own, all to drum up sales for unsustainable products he knows aren't profitable by themselves.


----------



## Amitz

DomainBop said:


> Wonder how much he pays for the privilege of remaining a customer?


That's just a matter of *special agreements*...


----------



## SkylarM

Amitz said:


> That's *classified*


Fix't


----------



## GVH-Jon

1. We do NOT have bandwidth overages with QuadraNet, and I have spoken with the billing manager at QuadraNet, Sergio, as well as the sales manager Dustin to work things out.


2. We've worked out a long term solution which is classified information


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> What's going to happen with AMS?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well I remember that smacking of Patrick / Iniz about GVH coming to AMS to compete and eat his lunch....

Outside of BlueVM, no other CC owned/partner company has non CC location(s)....

So.... AMS customers, get your moving truck ready and get to making backups, now.


----------



## Francisco

GVH-Jon said:


> 1. Nobody outside of GVH has access to our systems
> 
> 2. We do NOT have bandwidth overages with QuadraNet, and I have spoken with the billing manager at QuadraNet, Sergio, as well as the sales manager Dustin to work things out.
> 
> 3. We've worked out a long term solution which is classified information


What's going on in AMS?

Francisco


----------



## Onra Host

GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.





GVH-Jon said:


> Dude, you're charging nearly 3x the price we charge for an E3-1240v3. We still profit on a fairly decent scale even with the price we charge on that dedi. That itself should give you a huge hint


I don't think you understood me Jon...I said "How do you expect to stay in business *another year or two". *

And yes I do charge 3x the price for a E3 server, but I also own that e3 server unlike you.....

Oh and I give 3x the better network, 3x cleaner IP space, and 3x better support. So pretty much I have 3x the client satisfaction, 3x the client retention, and 3x the profits in the long run... hopefully you get my point now


----------



## GVH-Jon

AMS will remain intact.


----------



## Amitz

GVH-Jon said:


> AMS will remain intact.


For how long?


----------



## Francisco

GVH-Jon said:


> AMS will remain intact.


So AMS will exist well into 2015, assuming nothing crazy happens?

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon

Better network? No.


Better IP space? We (GVH) probably have 20 times the amount of clean IPs not in use than you do for all your IPs free and used.


Better support? For the price you OVERCHARGE by? Bite me.


----------



## DomainBop

> classified information


Jesus tap dancing, trash can humping, Herandez, vampire slaying Christ!

My crystal ball sees a bright future for you as a standup comedian.


----------



## SkylarM

GVH-Jon said:


> Better IP space? We (GVH) probably have 20 times the amount of clean IPs not in use than you do for all your IPs free and used.


ARIN would love to hear about you getting scores of unused non-justifiable IP space from CC/Quadranet.


----------



## Francisco

GVH-Jon said:


> Better network? No.
> 
> Better IP space? We (GVH) probably have 20 times the amount of clean IPs not in use than you do for all your IPs free and used.
> 
> Better support? For the price you OVERCHARGE by? Bite me.


Well...

CC doesn't have a lot of clean space left. They got a /17 listed just the other day and they're working hard on getting another /17 listed as well.

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL225915

It's quite possible you have some space in that very /17. They had 2 /15's listed and given the wording of the above link (read the emails included), spamhaus is about to lay into them even more.

Francisco


----------



## Onra Host

GVH-Jon said:


> Better network? No.
> 
> 
> Better IP space? We (GVH) probably have 20 times the amount of clean IPs not in use than you do for all your IPs free and used.
> 
> 
> Better support? For the price you OVERCHARGE by? Bite me.


Keywords: "not in use". Therefore you invalidate your point immediately, cause they haven't been used.... I just moved two customers from your servers to mine, both IP's being blacklisted and not because of them. 

OVERCHARGE? My prices are actually pretty low - normal when compared to other hosts who will be here in two years AND offer good support. I think you need to look around at some other ad's besides yours. I mean hell your current ad for VPS's you just posted? can you say OVERSELL at all?


----------



## drmike

GVH-Jon said:


> Better support? For the price you OVERCHARGE by? Bite me.


Would a jihadi bomb something for me... I need to go outside and milk a goat or chase butterflies...

OVERCHARGE?   bahaha...  destructive child fake capitalists are going to claim overcharging?  Da fuck?   Clearly if you (GVH) are bringing in that cool $500k a year you claimed, you would be overcharging.   I mean CC is like much larger than you and has 700k+ IPs and owns some stuff and... and.. and... they are only hoping to hit $12 million raw income a year from now after lots of theatrics.

Stop it yo'.

You realize support costs money, right?  Multi day waits for provisioning of the house specials, tickets that lag for hours (not 10 minutes like sales blowjob claims), etc. requires real staffing and that costs money.  You know that, so quit hating and get with the program.  You are Mr. Moneybags, quit being a cheap fuck and hire some damn support so I don't have to read the horror stories on WHT and LET on a multiple time per week basis.

Hate all you want,  tell me I f*cking suck.  Cause really, kiddie hosting is getting tiring.   If I held a ruler to your throat and measured the lies, the false claims, the sales distortions, there is enough to paper your ass into a corner and boot your head off.  Just because the web remains the Wild West and meat and reality policing hasn't shown their teeth, doesn't mean folks should get free reign to paint distorted pictures. 

I lost hope when you ran back to your daycare breastfeeding.  A company with integrity wouldn't have you back for the shit talking you did against them in past while trying to nickel and dime deals elsewhere, and playing your destructive greedy capitlist crap. 

Everything in balance Jonny, balance.  Even cussing, tossing tables, calling names, coming up with hair brained ahh ideas...

EDIT: I asked for a jihadi, not a web dork with their packet canon    CC-related thread with heat yields DDoS on vpsB, bahaha, color me NOT surprised.


----------



## MannDude

Not so long ago:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20780/greenvaluehost-no-cc-here-ipv6-availible-5-m-100gb-disk-20tb-bw-powered-by-dual-e5s-ssds


----------



## DomainBop

> given the wording of the above link (read the emails included), spamhaus is about to lay into them even more.


Spamhaus is now urging people to block all emails coming from ANY IP address allocated to ColoCrossing / Velocity Servers Inc.  tl;dr: all 730K IP addresses, including the ones the demigods give to GVH, are now effectively dirty until Spamhaus has a change of heart.

From the SBL listing:



> *Colocrossing/VelocityServer has been for many, many months a continuous and unstoppable source of spam for massive and well-known (often ROKSO) spam operations.*
> 
> *
> We strongly invite Spamhaus users to distrust any SMTP connection coming from this and any other network allocation controlled by this entity.*



and from the letter Spamhaus sent to ColoCrossing:



> We've been playing whack-a-mole with you for a long time now: it's simply not working nor there seem to be an interest to really solve the problem on your part.
> 
> As already announced way too many times we have no further interest in wasting our time playing this game: the amount of SBLs we've been opening for your networks is far beyond unacceptable (565 in the latest 6 months).
> 
> 
> Our first concern is about our users and how your apparent lack of control over your network is harming their ability to properly keep their mailboxes clean; therefore I'm afraid* we're going to advise our users to not accept email traffic coming from your networks until we see a serious indication that the problem is being taken care of. *


----------



## serverian

If I got this kind of negativity, public humiliation, caught lying, etc, I'd have killed myself long time ago...


----------



## MartinD

*sighs*


This. Is pathetic.


----------



## hellogoodbye

Whether it was intentional or not, the distancing from CC only to go back to them after a few months almost sounds like a bait-and-switch tactic to me-- especially considering quite a few people signed up precisely because Jon kept stressing that most of their locations were no longer with CC.


----------



## drmike

@DomainBop,  help me out.... This letter you posted from Spamhaus to CC, can you post the source or PM info....

Wonder the nature, audience, etc. of the interaction. 

I noticed this total quoted that was an issue:

"SBLs we've been opening for your networks is far beyond unacceptable (*565 in the latest 6 months*)"

Compare that to my recent collection totals:

Started on: 2014140311-1727

So we are 3 months and a week or two in this...

SBL Entries in Archive:  1074

Yeah 1074 SBL listings in 3 months....  Quite a big uptick from 565 in 6 months that Spamhaus was salting and peppering their words over.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> @DomainBop,  help me out.... This letter you posted from Spamhaus to CC, can you post the source or PM info....
> 
> Wonder the nature, audience, etc. of the interaction.
> 
> I noticed this total quoted that was an issue:
> 
> "SBLs we've been opening for your networks is far beyond unacceptable (*565 in the latest 6 months*)"
> 
> Compare that to my recent collection totals:
> 
> Started on: 2014140311-1727
> 
> So we are 3 months and a week or two in this...
> 
> SBL Entries in Archive:  1074
> 
> Yeah 1074 SBL listings in 3 months....  Quite a big uptick from 565 in 6 months that Spamhaus was salting and peppering their words over.


http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL225915 (But there is already a thread for their spamming)


----------



## drmike

From that link Manndude graciously just posted (thanks to you and your clear eyes on this):



> *However, many other ISPs, even those way larger than ColoCrossing, face the same abuse problem as ColoCrossing and they manage to keep it under control. The amount of resources assigned to spammers in their networks is orders of magnitude smaller than ColoCrossing's.*
> 
> *We've already notified how almost all the abusers signing up on your network are using fake IDs and how vetting/confirming these IDs can limit the problem. Nothing happened on this side, and abusers are still allowed to sign up providing fake names and addresses.*


It's like Spamhaus has been reading my posts   Unsure where Spamhaus gleaned the fake ID info from... Is CC spinning BS stories that downstream customers are not able to be found?   "OH, some unknown fake user who lied to us/subsidiary/partner?"....

Seems like for every legitimate snag, CC has a uniform internal bullshit policy on how to smoke the matter while laughing and rolling in the cash.  Spamhaus is just an annoying pest to them, until Spamhaus smacks some more ranges and widens the net.

Now all we need is for the rest of folks tasked with policing powers on things to notice similar and related behavior, like those Iranian's on the network.


----------



## Hxxx

Is incredible how much lies you can see in one thread. So much hate. So much negative energy!

We all know the current problems with CC and all of that but you guys must admit, no other company related to CC or CC by itself get embarrassed or disliked in this way. Nor you see the owners of those respective companies doing the clown stuff we see in this thread. C'mon Jon, WTF? The problem is not your age... clearly.


----------



## drmike

hrr1963 said:


> Is incredible how much lies you can see in one thread. So much hate. So much negative energy!
> 
> 
> We all know the current problems with CC and all of that but you guys must admit, no other company related to CC or CC by itself get embarrassed or disliked in this way. Nor you see the owners of those respective companies doing the clown stuff we see in this thread. C'mon Jon, WTF? The problem is not your age... clearly.


Well, GVH certainly exceeded the bullshit-o-meter level formerly raised sky high by CVPS most notoriously.   Same waffle maker stamping these guys out (Fab and Jonny N).   I dared CVPS to be his own thing if he truly wasn't a pawn on the CC chessboard and break out to other locations and such.   He vehemently said no way to that.  GVH is basically doing the same things in a reverse order.  GVH never was CC, they were waffling between providers, one, after, another.... Now like CVPS, they can't have a business anywhere else, except at CC where the deals are "special".

Way I am seeing this situation big picture and have for months as the drama ramas have spilled out mainly on WHT and LET is that like the circus or rodeo, you need professional clowns as distractions. Keeping some of us busy with GVH lets the other CC brands have some low pressure time with less scrutiny.


----------



## Wintereise

How exactly did he manage to turn out to be *this* retarded?


----------



## Hxxx

Wintereise said:


> How exactly did he manage to turn out to be *this* retarded?


Is not even stupidity , is like a mental illness. Maybe he is drunk.


----------



## D. Strout

Relatively speaking, I haven't been in this "industry" for long. To date, all the hosts I know were either outside the CC camp or well inside for as long as I'd known of them. This is the first I remember a provider going over to the dark side. As of now, I have a VPS with them in Dallas with Quadranet. From this offer, ironically. Shortly after I purchased, they moved from CoreXChange to QuadraNet. Fine, QuadraNet is OK. But now it's clear that Jon intends to move (again) to CC. Sigh. Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggghhhhh. When I saw his post in this thread sucking up to CC, I couldn't help but wonder if he was _literally_ a puppet - or some sort of robot or _something_. Who says that?

When I purchased the above VPS, it cost $20/year. The offer included a free year and 4 extra IPs for the first 25 customers. I knew it was too good to be true: $10/year for 512MB, 6 IPs, 10GB disk, 20TB BW, and IPv6. Yet it stayed for almost 6 months. Up until I saw this thread, I thought there was hope. Surely he wasn't going to move to CC _all_ the way - not when the offer was NO CC! No. No.


----------



## Amitz

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29637/greenvaluehost-misc-staff-related-announcement


----------



## Francisco

Amitz said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29637/greenvaluehost-misc-staff-related-announcement


Don't they have their own forum for this stuff?

Honestly, how long has GVH_Alex been around? If it's a short period of time then he should work

on vetting his staff members more.

Given the fact Jon made that post it comes off as him being the one doing the parting ways, not

the other way around. I'm probably wrong, but it just seems odd to go making a thread about something

like that if everything was kosher.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Don't they have their own forum for this stuff?
> 
> 
> Honestly, how long has GVH_Alex been around? If it's a short period of time then he should work
> 
> 
> on vetting his staff members more.
> 
> 
> Given the fact Jon made that post it comes off as him being the one doing the parting ways, not
> 
> 
> the other way around. I'm probably wrong, but it just seems odd to go making a thread about something
> 
> 
> like that if everything was kosher.
> 
> 
> Francisco


When money is tight, you get rid of extra things. Now that GVH is CC now, they can use the same fake random aliases and support drones that access all the other CC brands.


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> When money is tight, you get rid of extra things. Now that GVH is CC now, they can use the same fake random aliases and support drones that access all the other CC brands.


Well they already had non US staffers or did those go as well?

They went from 100% home grown on a farm Amuricans to proper speaking english workers but did they keep

them or go inhouse again?

Francisco


----------



## hellogoodbye

I'm genuinely sad to see him go. He lasted less than a month (on LET, at least) and he pretty much only ever offered canned "Sorry to hear that, please submit a ticket/PM me the ticket # and I will follow up!" responses to people who were having issues or were generally displeased with the service they were getting from GVH, but at least he was consistently professional about it.


----------



## DomainBop

Amitz said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29637/greenvaluehost-misc-staff-related-announcement



I'll miss "GVH_Alex" because he won the award for best kiddiehost signature line title ever:_ "Alex - GreenValueHost International Relations Manager & Public Relations"_

The rapid fire hiring and firing of "directors" and "vice presidents" is probably the most comical thing about GVH (even funnier than when Jon says "that info is classified") and is probably the #1 reason why it is impossible to take them seriously as a real company, and it is the reason why it is safe to assume that every "Vice President" and "director" they hire is some kid who would have trouble getting a job as an intern at a real company.  Their "Vice Presidents" and "Senior System Admins" who work part time and are paid hourly wages instead of salaries is another reason why it's impossible to take GVH seriously as a company.

It's pretty obvious that Jon is pretty clueless about the length of time it takes to find a qualified upper management level candidate in the real world, and  that he is clueless about real world salaries.  The $500K revenues he claims wouldn't even.come close to paying the salaries, benefits, payroll taxes, etc of the staff members he claims to have hired (and let's not forget the cost of the severance pay packages for all of those fired VPs and directors).

tl;dr ROTFL...again


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> When money is tight, you get rid of extra things. Now that GVH is CC now, they can use the same fake random aliases and support drones that access all the other CC brands.


My name is Deepak, Rohit, Amit, Kumar

Yes all of our support are native English speakers.

Thank you,

Curryman


----------



## k0nsl

Pure comedy gold, all of it. Well, except for the poor sods who're lured into his little operation..


----------



## Hxxx

what was he saying 5 figures?


----------



## DomainBop

k0nsl said:


> Pure comedy gold, all of it.


The comedy keeps coming.

Posted earlier tonight on the Virtovo closing thread on LET:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29527/virtovo-announcement#latest



> GreenValueHost Member
> 12:47AM FlagThanks
> 
> 
> We actually have plans to offer KVM in Miami with QuadraNet after moving LA & Dallas back to CC so I'd genuinely be interested in kick starting that product line with an acquisition.
> 
> 
> @Virtovo PM me please if you'd be interested in selling out to us.


----------



## Virtovo

DomainBop said:


> The comedy keeps coming.
> 
> Posted earlier tonight on the Virtovo closing thread on LET:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29527/virtovo-announcement#latest


Not going to happen.  It's best we take a loss and our clients choose their own provider rather than being forced onto GVH.


----------



## serverian




----------



## drmike

Virtovo said:


> Not going to happen.  It's best we take a loss and our clients choose their own provider rather than being forced onto GVH.


Jesus popsicles on a stick, just in time for summer.

Thank the heavens for Virtovo in bad business times sticking to integrity and saying things how they are.

What business person would hand their customers and their details over to a child / minor operated puppet controlled by ColoCrossing (as per the recent change of space ultra special lube, I mean deals)?  God damn kids.

A few months ago it was GVH poking Patrick/Iniz in the eye over Amsterdam.  Now it's shaking AnthonySmith's cage in Miami (or trying to).  Unsure what the sickness at GVH / CC is.   But I hope both Patrick and AnthonySmith find their meat chewing teeth and bite off a piece of GVH's pocketbook.

Mock-scandal as your brand, meh, that shit floats on LET aka "we don't care about anything other than cheapest price".  Maybe you get some uptick generally on say WHT with such crap, until non weekend sobriety kicks in and they find the ban hammer in the shed.

I know GVH shit around here is about to start getting smacked down (aka censored / banned / etc.) and usually I don't agree with such, but honestly, this is destructive non-caring wreckless capitalism at its worst on display with GVH.  The narrative of bullshit, here, isn't going to be spun by some kid, or his handlers.


----------



## drmike

-dupe-


----------



## ChrisM

@serverian Thats some nice handwriting.


----------



## Onra Host

@serverian all I see is a black picture


----------



## DomainBop

Virtovo said:


> Not going to happen.  It's best we take a loss and our clients choose their own provider rather than being forced onto GVH.


Customer (Vancouver) breathes sigh of relief . 



> A few months ago it was GVH poking Patrick/Iniz in the eye over Amsterdam.  Now it's shaking AnthonySmith's cage in Miami (or trying to).  Unsure what the sickness at GVH / CC is.   But I hope both Patrick and AnthonySmith find their meat chewing teeth and bite off a piece of GVH's pocketbook.


...and in between those two events there was this...




> GreenValueHost Member
> 
> June 1edited June 1 FlagThanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll also match: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/28385/vpsdime-everybody-should-backup-50gb-backup-vps-for-9-45-year
> 
> in Los Angeles and you can use the VPS for *anything you'd like as long as it's allowed by our ToS*. Uplink would be 1gbps instead of 300mbps and bandwidth would be 1TB instead of 500GB. Contact us to purchase. Nothing against @serverian


----------



## HalfEatenPie

My only comment in this thread without reading it all...

 




GVH-Jon said:


> We have special arrangements that would would make your jaw drop, arrangements you'd likely never be able to obtain from anyone which explains how we're able to sell at the prices we do.


 

LOL.  Isn't this what Chris Fabio used to say when he started bringing in those high RAM low cost VMs?


#WINNING


----------



## serverian

Chris Miller said:


> @serverian Thats some nice handwriting.


That looks like a girls handwriting.


----------



## GVH-Jon

serverian said:


> That looks like a girls handwriting.


In my free time I enjoy writing and composing country style love songs, with my latest single being "Just fall into my arms". The songs I write have sort of a feminist feel to them and I literally have stacks of song drafts, so my handwriting is a little influenced by what I write.

Nothing against homosexuals, but even given all of the above I'm not gay - This is just my thing.


----------



## trewq

GVH-Jon said:


> Nothing against homosexuals, but even given all of the above I'm not gay - This is just my thing.


It's interesting that you feel the need to clarify that.

Why would you write out forum replies by hand? Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## GVH-Jon




----------



## serverian

GVH-Jon said:


>


Finally we found something you are good at! You should take calligraphy classes and improve.


----------



## drmike

*Nothing against homosexuals, but even given all of the above I'm not gay - This is just my thing.*

Really?!?! There is that other site where you can stew in liquified bile and lol about spam, network abuse, etc. You can do that while making up excuses as to why your pimple of a company on a wart sized company can't deal with common network abuse others do.  If ... you.... spent as much time on running your business and doing basic math... you might have a business.  Instead you write glorified love letters, act rather strange and drum up stupidity.

A good book says something about knowing them by their deeds.  With this combo deal of this thread, and a few over there, yeah,  hopefully lots of people took notes, screencaps, referenced materials, etc.

I think most of CC is a man-boy love cult myself.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

This kid will try anything to change the topic away from uncomfortable truths, won't he.


----------



## GVH-Jon

I don't have a care in the world for your so called "uncomfortable truths" Aldryic


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

We know. Your lack of self-awareness leads to great spectacle for us that just kick back and watch your repeated embarrassments. At the end of the day kiddo - no amount of your lies, flamboyance, or exaggeration will change reality and give you the importance and self-worth you so desperately crave.  But thank you for giving us something to laugh at, and reminding all of the real providers how *not* to do things.


----------



## DomainBop

> There is that other site where you can stew in liquified bile and lol about spam, network abuse, etc.


You completely misunderstand the situation.  The network (ColoCrossing) is proactive on fighting SPAM and is being unjustly abused and harassed by the evil monsters at Spamhaus who are living in the dark ages and just don't understand _"the new, commodity, vps/cloud hosting industry_".  MPKossen correctly identified the problem when he said _"if Spamhaus was really concerned to stop SPAM they should be working with providers rather than against them."_

Sarcasm aside: a few pages back in this comedy thread I pointed out a couple of proactive anti-SPAM dedicated/VPS/cloud providers who Spamhaus does work closely with and who have 0 SBL's and a cute little Spam White Hat badge on their pages at Spamhaus: Incero and SeFlow.  Hell, I've even heard rumors that Spamhaus works with basement VPS providers who have pony fetishes so I'm a little confused where the "Spamhaus doesn't understand VPS/cloud" and "Spamhaus works against providers" crap is coming from. 



> In my free time I enjoy writing and composing country style love songs,...


I hope that your writing has improved from the days when you were writing TaylorSwift/Mickey Mouse ditties that would have made the kids on the short bus cringe.


----------



## GVH-Jon

Biloh isn't lying. SpamHaus is evil and their main intention isn't to help fight spam. SpamHaus main intention/purpose is to reign with power over the Internet through their bias and unfair practices coupled with their blatant blackmailing of providers.


I have no respect for SpamHaus as an SBL nor an organization.


----------



## OSTKCabal

GVH-Jon said:


> Biloh isn't lying. SpamHaus is evil and their main intention isn't to help fight spam. SpamHaus main intention/purpose is to reign with power over the Internet through their bias and unfair practices coupled with their blatant blackmailing of providers.
> 
> 
> I have no respect for SpamHaus as an SBL nor an organization.


I wonder why a company affiliated with would dislike Spamhaus, a company that publicly reveals their abusive and spam-based nature... Hmm.


----------



## SkylarM

GVH-Jon said:


> Biloh isn't lying. SpamHaus is evil and their main intention isn't to help fight spam. SpamHaus main intention/purpose is to reign with power over the Internet through their bias and unfair practices coupled with their blatant blackmailing of providers.
> 
> 
> I have no respect for SpamHaus as an SBL nor an organization.


I've never had issues with Spamhaus, then again I've never sold an /18 to a spam organization fully aware of their intent to spam like ColoCrossing has.

At this point you should let Ernie log into your forum accounts to post like his WHMCS access, you'd look like less of a tool in that case.


----------



## GVH-Jon

SpamHaus should have their site seized by the FBI. Their executives should be promptly extradited to the U.S to stand trial on charges of abusing their influence to blackmail legitimate companies, and in addition to that they should be forced to pay at least a handful million dollars in damages to companies such as ColoCrossing for their actions.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

It's funny how those of us providers that care more about a quality network than making a quick buck don't seem to have issues with Spamhaus.  Funnier still when those that greedily get their hands dirty start crying about the consequences.

It's more than just spam.  The amount of abuse (brute attempts, various attacks, exploits) I see coming out of CC space is unreal.  Within the next year I could see it getting to the point where a lot of folks just start blocking them completely.  Assuming they manage to scrap together enough scam deals to still be around by then.


----------



## GVH-Jon

Nobody outside of our company has access to our WHMCS at this time. We had temporary assistance in provisioning orders when we were backlogged. Your Skype log was from a year ago.


----------



## Francisco

You need to understand something with spamhaus....

While they can be heavy handed, it isn't unjust. It isn't like this is the first patch of SBL's Colocrossing has had and they're just getting the raw end of the ass plug. They've had *500* listings in the last 6 months (not counting the crap load last year) and many times it's the *same* SPAM going out the *same /24* even after someone at CC has claimed the user is terminated.

You have to be a pretty terrible network operator to get the amount of hate that SH is sending their way. Trust me, I know first hand. My old employer in Portland willingly sold /22's to spammers and rotated the *same* spammers on a monthly basis because he'd get listed. Who had to go beg/plead spamhaus for delisting? Me.

The day I finally got out of that prison I wrote spamhaus the most *massive* email detailing the whole spam operation to them. Said old company had every single subnet SWIP'd to them listed for 3+ months and even to this day spamhaus is quick to escalate things because they *know* they've been up to no good before.

At the end of the day, CC is full of shit because when I signed up with them I had to sign a big contract and I'm fairly sure even scan parts of my ID to prove who I was. Their claims of 'fake IDs' is laughable. I guess "Asdf Ghjk" is a popular name in one of those countries the US is turning into a lake. >_>

They can claim innocence but at the end of the day there is RDNS records showing full /20's and /19's sold to spammers, usually the same spammers too (you can see patterns).

Is spamhaus a saint? Hell no, but they're a needed 'evil' alas. Or would you rather everyone uses UCEProtect?

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> It's funny how those of us providers that care more about a quality network than making a quick buck don't seem to have issues with Spamhaus.  Funnier still when those that greedily get their hands dirty start crying about the consequences.
> 
> It's more than just spam.  The amount of abuse (brute attempts, various attacks, exploits) I see coming out of CC space is unreal.  Within the next year I could see it getting to the point where a lot of folks just start blocking them completely.  Assuming they manage to scrap together enough scam deals to still be around by then.


This already happens. There has been 1 - 2 threads on WHT that have hit multi page of people asking for a complete list of all of CC's IP space due to the amount of abuse coming off it.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

GVH-Jon said:


> Nobody outside of our company has access to our WHMCS at this time. We had temporary assistance in provisioning orders when we were backlogged. Your Skype log was from a year ago.


Why does this sound... oh so familiar?


----------



## Nick_A

" Innovating Customer Experiences™ "

^ Is that actually trademarked?


----------



## DomainBop

GVH-Jon said:


> SpamHaus should have their site seized by the FBI. Their executives should be promptly extradited to the U.S to stand trial on charges of abusing their influence to blackmail legitimate companies, and in addition to that they should be forced to pay at least a handful million dollars in damages to companies such as ColoCrossing for their actions.


You do realize that Spamhaus often works closely with law enforcement, including the FBI, don't you?  Spamhaus, the FBI, the US Postal Service, and several other organizations even partnered on a consumer fraud awareness website several years ago (see here http://www.lookstoogoodtobetrue.com/members.aspx ).



> in addition to that they should be forced to pay at least a handful million dollars in damages to companies such as ColoCrossing for their actions.


Dealing with email SPAM and web based threats like comment SPAM, botnets etc   costs my company thousands of dollars per year and in recent months over 50% of all US originated SPAM and web based threats we've been hit with  have originated from ColoCrossing's network so as far as I'm concerned [warning  NSFW language about to hit] the scumbag motherf*ckers at sleazy providers like ColoCrossing (and Ecatel in Europe) should be forced to pay _"a handful million dollars in damages"_ to my company and every other company that has been hit with the expense of dealing with SPAM that originates on ColoCrossing's network.  I can't tell you how much it f*cking annoys me when I hear clown providers like you, Biloh, or some of those hosts who are railing against Spamhaus on LET showing absolutely no concern for the expenses incurred by companies who are on the receiving end of all the shit coming off ColoCrossing's network.

edited to add: I've mentioned this before but my company does actively block in our firewalls all IPs/sites listed on the Spamhaus Don't Route Or Peer List (DROP) and Extended DROP List (EDROP) and the ultilization of Spamhaus and other blocklists (we use over a dozen different blacklists) has greatly reduced the amount of crap we have to deal with (and along with that reduction in incoming crap comes a reduction in our annual SPAM/threat fighting expenses) so I am a big proponent of businesses using blacklists as one tool in their arsenal of fighting spammers and other threats.


----------



## Nick_A

GVH-Jon said:


> ColoCrossing is perhaps one of the best, if not the best, datacenter and network operators in this industry. ColoCrossing is a company that should serve as a role model for everyone to follow as an example of a strong, successful company.


Based on what? Which parts of their business model should we all be following?



GVH-Jon said:


> They're real people who have tremendous business acumen and a professional business strategy and appearance.


Based on what? I don't have any beef with them, but I've never been struck by their "tremendous business acumen."


----------



## GVH-Jon

It's not our fault. SpamHaus needs to relieve that. Stop blaming us, we do the best we can.


Also: How many times do you hear about spam issues originating from IPs controlled by GVH? Almost never. It'll be the same when we get our /18 worth of IPs in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Sam

GVH-Jon said:


> It's not our fault. SpamHaus needs to relieve that. Stop blaming us, we do the best we can.
> 
> 
> Also: How many times do you hear about spam issues originating from IPs controlled by GVH? Almost never. It'll be the same when we get our /18 worth of IPs in the upcoming weeks.


Does GVH use NodeWatch or some other tool to prevent/reduce spam originating from its servers? Or does it rely on complaints?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

GVH-Jon said:


> It's not our fault. SpamHaus needs to relieve that. Stop blaming us, we do the best we can.


Your "best" is worthless. But don't worry - nobody actually expects substance from the likes of you.



GVH-Jon said:


> Also: How many times do you hear about spam issues originating from IPs controlled by GVH? Almost never.


Wow, it's almost like Spamhaus is recognizing all of you CC-owned chumps under one umbrella now instead of bothering with the "individual companies". Oh, wait...


----------



## Nick_A

"Customer satisfaction is our ethos! "

@GVH-Jon - I'm not trying to pick on you, but are these slogans actually trademarked?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

The _legitimacy_ of his "trademarks" is equal to the _legitimacy_ of his other claims.  Did you really take anything he says at face value?


----------



## SkylarM

Nick_A said:


> "Customer satisfaction is our ethos! "
> 
> 
> @GVH-Jon - I'm not trying to pick on you, but are these slogans actually trademarked?


In Jon's world, you simply put the TM next to the "slogan" and it becomes trademarked at that point.


----------



## DomainBop

Nick_A said:


> "Customer satisfaction is our ethos! "
> 
> 
> @GVH-Jon - I'm not trying to pick on you, but are these slogans actually trademarked?


That slogan was in use on the home page of a UK jeweler long before Jonny co-opted it.  http://www.jeremysfischer.co.uk/

Slogan #2: "Innovating Customer Experiences" : chances of getting a trademark registered on this one are zilch because it is a commonly used marketing expression used by hundreds of companies (16,500 references to the expression in Google).  Amazon even uses that phrase in some of their job  recruitment offers (4th paragraph: https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/259156/software-development-engineer----audible-discovery/job?mobile=false&width=1404&height=1200&bga=true&needsRedirect=false).  Quick Jon, better call your lawyer so he can file a trademark infringement suit against Amazon for using your "trademarked" slogan.


----------



## Hxxx

Drama.


----------



## trewq

hrr1963 said:


> Drama.


----------



## Hxxx

trewq said:


>


----------



## drmike

GVH-Jon said:


> It's not our fault. SpamHaus needs to relieve that. Stop blaming us, we do the best we can.
> 
> 
> Also: How many times do you hear about spam issues originating from IPs controlled by GVH? Almost never. It'll be the same when we get our /18 worth of IPs in the upcoming weeks.


Hard to say about Spamhaus entries for GVH, because GVH doesn't have it's own ASN.  You have IPs from a basket of providers.  I can tune my eyeball lens and come up with something to chase your IP soilage around... I am kind like that, and some other folks surely will step up to help.

As far as Spamhaus being wrong here, I've never heard such a bunch of whiney bitches in my life.   Acting like what goes on from your servers, from your network, etc. isn't your concern.  WTF?   I know plenty of CC family companies that can't stay the FUCK OUT of customer files, containers, etc.  Any use for real, and some fat fingered control dork is in the container looking at processes, rooting through files, etc.   Deny it all you want, cause I know first hand fellow.   Lie to the devil all you want.  So acting like you lads are proactive, oh you are.   Just not in the right ways.   If I pay you for spam-friendly IPs, you just ignore that.  If I buy a 100TB BW VPS at insane price and actually use it, yeah you are in it and looking to shake me as a customer.

Spamhaus deals with the BIGGEST and WORST problem people on the net.  It ranges from run of mill spammers to those selling illegal narcotics via said stuff, to extortion and ID thieves to???  The ROKSO list and stories there in, are graphic, some horrendous.

CC getting the double sided end of the dildo in the rear from Spamhaus?   Overdue.  It's not some grand conspiracy of influence either.  CC controls far more IPs than it can police, and has them for the intended purpose of abuse and unsavory behavior.  ARIN ought to get involved and make a precedent and repo some I think.

All this IP gamery and CC interest, yeah, let me catch someones info erroneously SWIP'd or related to a CC IP they never had, and what will happen won't be funny.  I know CC is trafficking lists of customers amongst their partners and external pals for falsifying IP justification to get their ranges.

If anyone at ARIN cares, comply with info disclosure on the IP justifications for CC and I'll do the rest to prove it.

End of that tale, will be CC busting out that "we care about customer privacy" blah blah...  That's why you never let folks know properly when hacked or when handing their info to ARIN.  And you care so much, see container entry policy above and some conversation here and there about 3rd world helpdesk outsourcing.... and skids working in the sub-partner companies.   Privacy my ass.  Fraud to justify behavior is more like it.



Aldryic C said:


> Wow, it's almost like Spamhaus is recognizing all of you CC-owned chumps under one umbrella now instead of bothering with the "individual companies". Oh, wait...


Well if I find CC IPs not under CC's Spamhaus family tree / IP owner, Spamhaus and myself are on the direct contact cleanup request trip. I've bitched for a while about ChicagoVPS and others not being lumped under CC.   When Spamhaus started lumping them correctly, look at what happened?   Top of that ugly list.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

drmike said:


> If anyone at ARIN cares, comply with info disclosure on the IP justifications for CC and I'll do the rest to prove it.


Welp, last I spoke with them ARIN has been looking for solid evidence that GVH and the other shills are just shuffling IP space for justifications.  If someone had the time to put together that, as well as documenting the known mass-selling of IPs to spammers?  CC would be at serious risk of having a good chunk of their IP space revoked, in use or not.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> Welp, last I spoke with them ARIN has been looking for solid evidence that GVH and the other shills are just shuffling IP space for justifications.  If someone had the time to put together that, as well as documenting the known mass-selling of IPs to spammers?  CC would be at serious risk of having a good chunk of their IP space revoked, in use or not.


Feel free to PM me such correspondences, if you can.

I don't have any special treatment/pull with Spamhaus and go through normal public channels with stuff.   If I have something to reference, perhaps they can filter relative inbound better to proper person.

I go on about personal details on IP SWIP and such, because CC's IP information is all retarded.  They have IP info on public formal SWIP lookup for companies that have had public fallout with them a year or more ago.  I know one person still receiving abuse emails to his PERSONAL account for IPs at CC they haven't had since last year.   I see companies in IP info who haven't been at CC in years.

I'll hand audit every one of the 721k IPs and make the data heap from hell for ARIN.

Someone at CC should muzzle their new GVH PR bulldog before he burns the castle down.  If he's a real customer, his contract should come with terms to that extent.


----------



## GVH-Jon

You won't find evidence because none exists. Have fun wasting your time.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

drmike said:


> Someone at CC should muzzle their new GVH PR bulldog before he burns the castle down.  If he's a real customer, his contract should come with terms to that extent.


That's what I find most hilarious.  The kid can't resist running his mouth, and is saying quite a few things that CC is going to hate having recorded publicly.  Then he gets his leash yanked back, and we just sit and wait until he makes an embarrassment of himself again.



GVH-Jon said:


> You won't find evidence because none exists. Have fun wasting your time.


Don't get scared, little boy.  You keep claiming that CC doesn't own you - well, now that you've opened them up to some attention that can have serious consequences, let's see how long you get to sit and keep barking before they haul you behind the shed for good :3


----------



## serverian

Oh guys, we got it all wrong. It was a provisioning bug!



Code:


We have discovered a bug in our provisioning system which is causing same IP addresses to be assigned to multiple VPSes. In order to fix the virtual machines that have been affected by this, we are going to do an emergency renumbering of IP's in the following nodes : LA6, CH1EMERG, AMS1NEW at 10PM MST June 22. We are sorry that we could not give a longer notice about this. Your new IP's will be listed on your VPS Control Panel as soon as the renumbering is done. Feel free to contact us if you have any questions.

Thank You
Green Value Host


----------



## blergh

Drama aside, spamhaus is a bunch of dicks (simply put). As for spammers there is always going to be some collateral damage I'm afraid.


----------



## coreyman

blergh said:


> Drama aside, spamhaus is a bunch of dicks (simply put). As for spammers there is always going to be some collateral damage I'm afraid.


Spamhaus listed our entire /21 because of 3 emails recently. A quick response to them that the abuse was handled and what was being used on the /21 in different segments got us quickly delisted.


----------



## Francisco

blergh said:


> Drama aside, spamhaus is a bunch of dicks (simply put). As for spammers there is always going to be some collateral damage I'm afraid.


No ones arguing if spamhaus is a bunch of assholes. Given 500+ listings this year alone, and many very large, it isn't exactly like they're at fault.

@serverian - Well, do they have multiple AMS nodes? If so it could be an honest issue especially if people were getting randomly disconnected.

I'll give him the benefit of a doubt on the AMS stuff since the LAX stuff was already disclosed in a different posting.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A

I feel like I'm being ignored :/


----------



## DomainBop

coreyman said:


> Spamhaus listed our entire /21 because of 3 emails recently. A quick response to them that the abuse was handled and what was being used on the /21 in different segments got us quickly delisted.


If the provider is honest and takes care of the problem the Spamhaus delisting process is usually quick.  I ordered a server from SeFlow last fall and I checked the SBLs when the server was delivered and the main IP was on a Spamhaus SBL.  I opened a ticket and 45 minutes later the IP was delisted...and this was late on a Saturday afternoon.

ColoCrossing isn't on Spamhaus shit list because as MPKossen and Biloh moronically claim "Spamhaus is living in 2001 and doesn't understand VPS/cloud/cheap servers/etc.".  They're on the shit list because they have a track record of lying through their teeth to Spamhaus. 

I've lost count of the number of times they've claimed to have terminated a spammer and then 2 days later the same spammer is spamming from the exact same IP address.  

There also has been a very clear pattern of big time spammers being rotated through ranges belonging to HudsonValleyHost, New Wave Netconnect (ChicagoVPS), and unswiped IPs direct from ColoCrossing.  If you go through the SBL's you'll see that the vast majority of CC SBL's are HVH/CVPS/unswiped.

ColoCrossing isn't the only provider trying to stay under the radar by rotating very profitable big time spammers through their IPs but they're on Spamhaus shit list because they're completely inept at trying to cover the evidence and got caught.   If you want an example of a provider who plays the rotating IPs game on a daily basis with a very profitable megaspammer and stays under the radar google: '2360 Corporate Circle hosting'  (this info courtesy of a little birdie)


----------



## serverian

DomainBop said:


> 2360 Corporate Circle hosting


Am I having a stroke or Enzu = Serverhub?

Edit: InCorp Services, Inc.

Ah..


----------



## DomainBop

serverian said:


> Am I having a stroke or Enzu = Serverhub?


Probably having a stroke.  E n z u is correct but their brand name starts with Budg...   (ServerHub is unrelated to them and is owned by Eonix)


----------



## MannDude

serverian said:


> Oh guys, we got it all wrong. It was a provisioning bug!
> 
> 
> We have discovered a bug in our provisioning system which is causing same IP addresses to be assigned to multiple VPSes. In order to fix the virtual machines that have been affected by this, we are going to do an emergency renumbering of IP's in the following nodes : LA6, CH1EMERG, AMS1NEW at 10PM MST June 22. We are sorry that we could not give a longer notice about this. Your new IP's will be listed on your VPS Control Panel as soon as the renumbering is done. Feel free to contact us if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank You
> Green Value Host


Sound like Jon bailed and didn't pay his bills to EDIS... That is more likely.

Or does someone, more familiar with SolusVM, want to chime in and note if there is a known IP issuing bug that's gone unfixed for years?...  :huh:


----------



## Onra Host

Nick_A said:


> I feel like I'm being ignored :/


I'm not ignoring you though


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Or does someone, more familiar with SolusVM, want to chime in and note if there is a known IP issuing bug that's gone unfixed for years?...  :huh:


Speaking as someone who spent a LOT of time having to deal with poor Solus code - newp, never saw _any_ evidence of such a bug.

Let's consider some other logical points while we're at it:

 - If he's been assigning the same IP to multiple VMs, and this has been happening on a large enough scale that it requires a RENUMBER, you would have seen a lot of people complaining about constant MITM warnings.

 - If he's been assigning the same IP to multiple VMs, and this has been happening on a large enough scale that it requires a RENUMBER, then obviously "Guru Network Master Vice President Extrordinaire" is not one of the positions he's filled.

 - If he's been assigning the same IP to multiple VMs, and this has been happening on a large enough scale that it requires a RENUMBER, I wonder how many times his "staff" has unknowingly set new root passwords for VPSes and allowed random people access into VMs that aren't theirs.

And I can't *WAIT* to hear the excuse for this one:

 - If he's been assigning the same IP to multiple VMs, and this has been happening on a large enough scale that it requires a RENUMBER, surely we can expect the SAME RANGES TO BE REUSED.

^ Except if said ranges are no longer available to him now that he can't afford to pay EDIS and has to run back to CC.  So, keep a watch on the IPs after the renumbering passes.


----------



## GVH-Jon

IP renumbering is going to be done out of the same exact block. All IPs in the block would be taken back and put in an available pool, then assigned again. This is because there was a code error in our in-house developed automated mass OpenVZ VM migration/IP assign script that forgot to sync IPs in line with what Solus thought was the available pool.

Stop talking out of your ass Curtis.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

The "script" forgot?  What you mean to say, is that you ran shitty code in a production environment, very likely without proper testing beforehand.

Funny how when you do an OpenVZ migration, even manually, the only thing that needs to be updated in Solus is the nodeid.  You see, OpenVZ stores information such as what IPs are assigned to a VM in that VM's conf file, right on the node.  And when you perform a migration, one of the first things OpenVZ does is recreate said conf on the new node, ensuring that all of the same specs/settings/ips are intact.

So what does this mean for little Jon's story?  Well, if you strip the excessive BS and just look at what he's actually saying, you get "In-Use IPs were marked as available in Solus, and re-assigned to new VMs".  Well, we just covered that OpenVZ migrations don't require screwing with Solus' ipaddresses table, so just what was going on there?

In order for Solus to reassign those IPs, the ipaddresses.vserverid field would've had to be set back to 0/''.  This doesn't happen on its own - either someone removed and readded a range in Solus, or this "in-house developed script" was designed by someone that has no CLUE what they're doing.  And those are the folks administrating the nodes, folks.  Pretty damn scary.

Just to grind a little bit more salt in, and show just what a BS excuse this is - even if this 'automated script' nonsense is true (why the hell would you want 'automated mass migration'... do you even know what that means?), and a bunch of clients had duplicate IPs... why would you renumber entire locations?  Out of (boredom, mostly), I wrote a couple of quick bash and perl scripts.  The first one queried _EVERY_ one of our OpenVZ nodes, took note of containers sharing an IP.  The second script, had the first found any matches, would've given the newest VPS of the pair a new IP, removed the duplicate, then hit the Stallion API to email the client letting them know what had happened.  That's problem fully solved _AND_ affected client notified, all in under half an hour.  Now, based on estimated runtime for processing say... 15,000 VPSes with duplicate IPs - I figure that whole process would've taken 3-4 hours.

But, no.  He only has *3* nodes affected, and his solution?  Mass-renumber, inconveniencing EVERY client on the node, and causing even more damaging PR when he has to *struggle* to get even backhanded compliments.

Honestly, anyone that believes his stories deserves to be his "client" at this point.


----------



## Awmusic12635

MannDude said:


> Sound like Jon bailed and didn't pay his bills to EDIS... That is more likely.
> 
> Or does someone, more familiar with SolusVM, want to chime in and note if there is a known IP issuing bug that's gone unfixed for years?...  :huh:


I can say that I have seen the issue happen before where for some reason solus does try to assign the same IP more than once, however it was not on a large scale. Just one here or there.


----------



## drserver

Fliphost said:


> I can say that I have seen the issue happen before where for some reason solus does try to assign the same IP more than once, however it was not on a large scale. Just one here or there.


same thing with virtualizor plus sometime it will not assign ip


----------



## Francisco

Fliphost said:


> I can say that I have seen the issue happen before where for some reason solus does try to assign the same IP more than once, however it was not on a large scale. Just one here or there.


The only time we ever had this happen was when we'd have multiple PROVISIONS going at once, since solus doesn't issue an 'ORDER BY RAND' when they polled the IP table nor have any sort of queue runner.

Migrations won't cause this to happen since, as mentioned, the only thing you're updating (and maybe not even) is the node ID of the CT. The ipaddresses table still holds the vserverid assignment, etc.

Now, if they had suffered a fairly serious solusvm DB corruption and had to rebuild from scratch, then OK, I could see it happening if they didn't mark every IP properly.

Francisco

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

drserver said:


> same thing with virtualizor plus sometime it will not assign ip


Again, this is provisions, not migrations.

It's possible it was what I mentioned above (multiple provisions at the same time with poor SQL queries/no job queue).

Francisco


----------



## drmike

So this AMS snafu, the IPs people are getting are they new IPs?

Someone have a pre-existing one so I can look at ownership?  Interested in the post even IP also, so we can debunk bugs, migrations from IP providers, etc.  Lack of info means anyone can claim anything...  But big picture, I have a bet on change of IP provider.  Whether that's an invoice due or not, well...


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Now, if they had suffered a fairly serious solusvm DB corruption and had to rebuild from scratch, then OK, I could see it happening if they didn't mark every IP properly.


You mean like copying the live database tables over on a running MySQL instance   Ho hum, something like that happened back there...  with other stuff... just saying, cause it has been said before ... and I have the memory of an elephant about some things.


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> You mean like copying the live database tables over on a running MySQL instance   Ho hum, something like that happened back there...  with other stuff... just saying, cause it has been said before ... and I have the memory of an elephant about some things.


SolusVM doesn't use innodb so it's possible to repair the DB and lose a couple rows at most.

For the most part it'll work and not be a total melt down.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A

Onra Host said:


> I'm not ignoring you though


Thanks! Guess my questions are not valid though.


----------



## drmike

I'd RTFM and self serve the info on the Amsterdam IP... But GVH's site is facepalmery:

Links: https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=46

 


> Do you have a test IP and speed test file?
> Yes we do.
> 
> You can find test IPs and speed test files in our networks page: http://www.greenvaluehost.com/network.html


Cool yo! Let's go --->
http://www.greenvaluehost.com/network.html



> Our Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This page is currently under construction. Please check back again later.


----------



## MannDude

Nick_A said:


> Thanks! Guess my questions are not valid though.


Sorry if they were skimmed over. What were they, again?


----------



## drmike

We have discovered a bug in our provisioning system which is causing same IP addresses to be assigned to multiple VPSes. In order to fix the virtual machines that have been affected by this, we are going to do an emergency renumbering of IP's in the following nodes : LA6, CH1EMERG, AMS1NEW at 10PM MST June 22. We are sorry that we could not give a longer notice about this. Your new IP's will be listed on your VPS Control Panel as soon as the renumbering is done. Feel free to contact us if you have any questions.

Thank You
Green Value Host
*----->  SINCE WHEN DID JONNY AND THE CRACKPOT CREW NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE THE COMPANY NAME PROPERLY?  Someone else wrote this email.  Notice the spaces...*


----------



## DomainBop

> 10PM MST





> *SINCE WHEN DID JONNY AND THE CRACKPOT CREW NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE THE COMPANY NAME PROPERLY?  Someone else wrote this email.  Notice the spaces...*


MST > Colorado > in-house script >  ah, another masterful programming job by the 19 yr old "VP of Operations at GreenValueHost" >  probable email writer



Nick_A said:


> Thanks! Guess my questions are not valid though.


I answered the trademark question a few pages back since Jon is being silent


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> MST > Colorado > in-house script >  ah, another masterful programming job by the 19 yr old "VP of Operations at GreenValueHost" >  probable email writer


Kaushal is alright....  unsure if he wrote the script at hand.  Hard to write code why juggling fire, just saying.  Proper testing process, no way, that's a luxury.

We all know Jonny Wonder is the public person, writes the press, deals with client facing stuff.  He's not delegating that, unless someone took over, like I've been saying, warning, etc. about.... Someone else wrote that email, I'll bet my left thumb.


----------



## serverian

http://lowendtalk.com/profile/90853/GVH_Jaroslav


----------



## serverian

drmike said:


> Hard to write code why juggling fire, just saying.


Nonsense. You create your masterpiece under hard pressure!


----------



## JahAGR

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29739/jonathan-nguyen-resigns-as-greenvaluehost-operations-director

Jonathan Nguyen resigns as GreenValueHost Operations Director


----------



## MartinD

Blah blah, same person(s) and the same puppet masters.


Now, how about we talk about what the grownups are doing for a while and leave the kids alone for a bit?


----------



## MannDude

serverian said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/profile/90853/GVH_Jaroslav





> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - June 22, 2014
> Green Value Hosting, Inc.
> 
> 
> Normal, Illinois, USA 61761
> 
> 
> Jonathan Nguyen resigns down as GreenValueHost Operations Director
> 
> 
> After nearly two years serving as the primary Operations Director of GreenValueHost, it has been decided that the best course of action at this time for Jon to resign his position and step down.
> 
> 
> Following a recent executive management meeting, it has been decided that Jaroslav Urban will be named the new Operations Director of GreenValueHost.
> 
> 
> Jaroslav is a seasoned hosting industry and information technology pioneer that is dedicated to turning GreenValueHost into a quality, stable, and reputable company worth praise.
> 
> 
> "I look forward to actually implementing the slogan, "Customer satisfaction is our ethos". As a past customer of GreenValueHost, I never felt the ethos of customer satisfaction; that will be the absolute first problem that I will work on changing.
> 
> 
> The second problem that I will work on changing is the quality and stability of our services. I'm aware of all the problems surrounding existing services, from slugged performance, uptime inconsistency, and even misprovisioned allocations. I'm here to fix that.
> 
> 
> First things first, what needs to be done to improve existing conditions is organization. Servers will be consolidated into upgraded specifications, provisioning will be consistent, and our U.S service infrastructure in all U.S locations will be promptly migrated to the ColoCrossing network. Secondly, it's our support response and resolution time. I've brought in additional staff members and doubled the size of our support team, with competent and motivated technicians to make sure things get done effectively and efficiency", says Jaroslav Urban. "I'm excited to lead the path of change for the better."
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> For additional information or press inquires, please email [email protected]
> 
> 
> Website: http://www.greenvaluehost.com


----------



## serverian

This is hilarious lol: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/628155/#Comment_628155


----------



## drmike

*Jaroslav Urban*

Hmmm, where have I heard this name before...

http://nvsos.gov/sosentitysearch/CorpDetails.aspx?lx8nvq=0Mc7%252bPGpUWFqk5Nr4XFjOw%253d%253d

http://ceskapozice.lidovky.cz/oscar-winning-director-jan-sverak-suing-czech-download-site-pqv-/tema.aspx?c=A110905_172643_pozice_34773

So they named a piracy/warez dude in charge of the new ColoCrossing/HVH subsidiary GVH?


----------



## DomainBop

I love these pseudo press releases that are ONLY published on forums.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqw_zSmaFYc


----------



## drmike

And who the fuck is Steve Wilson the new CTO?  That has to be an alias for one of the CC / HVH / Indian support staff.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I love how they keep repeating words they don't know the definition of.  "Ethos".

In any case, looks like Jon should've listened to everyone that kept telling him to shut his mouth before Biloh yanked the leash.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

MartinD said:


> Blah blah, same person(s) and the same puppet masters.
> 
> 
> Now, how about we talk about what the grownups are doing for a while and leave the kids alone for a bit?


 At least this thread is keeping the board busy... Better than the chirp of crickets.

Go start a thread about something if you wish, no need to TC.

OT: Will be interesting to see where this goes, another company pulled under CC, I've done some contract work for GVH here and there over the past few months - it was terrible. Can't get worse I suppose.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

drmike said:


> And who the fuck is Steve Wilson the new CTO?  That has to be an alias for one of the CC / HVH / Indian support staff.


Thats Kaushal Subedi - the old VP of Operations. Promoted to CTO. - Not bad for only 4 months with GVH.


----------



## texteditor

drmike said:


> *Jaroslav Urban*
> 
> Hmmm, where have I heard this name before...
> 
> http://nvsos.gov/sosentitysearch/CorpDetails.aspx?lx8nvq=0Mc7%252bPGpUWFqk5Nr4XFjOw%253d%253d
> 
> http://ceskapozice.lidovky.cz/oscar-winning-director-jan-sverak-suing-czech-download-site-pqv-/tema.aspx?c=A110905_172643_pozice_34773
> 
> So they named a piracy/warez dude in charge of the new ColoCrossing/HVH subsidiary GVH?



Hahaha, shit

Might be too late for you to jump ship without acquiring your own little court record, Jonny


----------



## drmike

texteditor said:


> Hahaha, shit
> 
> Might be too late for you to jump ship without acquiring your own little court record, Jonny



Bahaha... which is funny in light of Lance and his propsensity to appearing in Court for having a lead foot--- some half dozen times in his early life already...

Yeah, ahh Jonny wrote that press release.... How can I tell?  Massive typo in line #1:

*Jonathan Nguyen resigns down as GreenValueHost Operations Director*

Resigns down..... ho hum...

and this pickled fart of a line:

*"I look forward to actually implementing the slogan, "Customer satisfaction is our ethos". As a past customer of GreenValueHost, I never felt the ethos of customer satisfaction; that will be the absolute first problem that I will work on changing.*

Come on Jonny, quit pole riding that stupid slogan.  Shoving that shit down Jarslaws throat... I mean does Jarslow even exist or is this an alias we find when GVH gets database dumped?

*Jaroslav is a seasoned hosting industry and information technology pioneer*

Seasoned hosting industy, I know you are salty...  Pioneer?   Were his first servers running vacuum tubes?

It has to be CC/HVH told Jonny to shut the fucking mouth or get booted....  Who announces press at 7PM on a Sunday night?   Is the AP on the phone looking to do an interview?


----------



## Onra Host

drmike said:


> Who announces press at 7PM on a Sunday night?


+1 +1 and some more +1's for you sir.


----------



## Nick_A

MannDude said:


> Sorry if they were skimmed over. What were they, again?


Is GVH just putting after whatever slogans they throw around or do they actually have a trademark for them? That's extremely misleading if they don't have one.
How is ColoCrossing an example of "tremendous business acumen?"

Note, both of these were for @GVH-Jon - can't really have someone answer for him.


----------



## SkylarM

Nick_A said:


> Note, both of these were for @GVH-Jon - can't really have someone answer for him.


He prob won't respond, now that Ernie @ HVH and the CC crew have opted to neuter Jonny boy from his existing "position"


----------



## Nick_A

SkylarM said:


> He prob won't respond, now that Ernie @ HVH and the CC crew have opted to neuter Jonny boy from his existing "position"


Yeah, figured as much. Oh well.


----------



## [email protected]

Clearly true that dotvps_jack = Jarslogv Urban. Right @serverian


----------



## drmike

opcorn:


----------



## serverian

[email protected] said:


> Clearly true that dotvps_jack = Jarslogv Urban. Right @serverian


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## hellogoodbye

drmike said:


> It has to be CC/HVH told Jonny to shut the fucking mouth or get booted....


I don't think there's any doubt about that, especially given all the recent activity in this thread the past day or two before this sudden announcement. 

What I'm curious to see is whether Jon will bide his time and climb back up through the ranks or eventually take a quiet exit now that he's being demoted to being a "sales manager". At any rate, he's too much of a loose cannon for anyone sane to keep around.


----------



## drmike

*Posted 09 May 2014 - 07:21 PM*



> I'll do it for free the first year, it'll be $1/year recurring after that. The IP addresses *will not* be ColoCrossing IP addresses. *I guarantee that your IPv4 addresses provided to you will be CLEAN* *otherwise you'll receive $200.00 in cash compensation (instant bank transfer, PayPal, bitcoin, your choice.)*
> 
> We are entirely moved out of ColoCrossing Dallas and we're moving completely out of ColoCrossing Los Angeles soon, we've started expanding directly with QuadraNet a while ago.


So < 2 months ago ^---- all that... Giving away free stuff to lure folks.... Pimping networks that weren't ColoCrossing.  $200 cash compensation if dirty IPs...

*We are entirely moved out of ColoCrossing Dallas and we're moving completely out of ColoCrossing Los Angeles soon*

Cousin Jonny can't even make it two months away from Ernie, Biloh, Vial, etc. Da' fuck?  Back to the CC often dirty, often blacklisted, never SWIP'd properly network...


----------



## drmike

Poor Jonny.....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Of course not - he was never in a position to be independant of them in the first place.  See, the little pissant "brands" like GVH are how CC tests the water for new DCs they can rent from (don't forget, no matter how much they claim otherwise, CC is not a datacentre.  They rent space just like anyone else, and focus more on colocation than virtualization).  The peons like Nguyen will make a big show of adopting "new, non-CC" locations, lure a bunch of clients out to get a feel for the network... then a few months later they'll all get reeled back to established CC locations.  Fabiloh and cohorts get to test a new location, and since it's not "CC"'s name on the contract they can just drop out without a care.


----------



## DomainBop

Couldn't find the new guys LinkedIn profile (what a surprise), and either Jon changed professions or someone hacked his profile.


----------



## drmike

WTF is up with this crap.... ?

Overdue to track the bejeezuz out of CC.... someone pointed out title likeness of folks in CC's little tykes Disneyland...  This is curious...

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wAW8r-EgwBQJ:blog.colocrossing.com/%3Fpage_id%3D2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Says: Jon Biloh (director of operations)

Hmm who else has such an identical title?

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22chris+fabozzi%22+director+of+operations

Says: _Chris Fabozzi_, _Director Of Operations_ at ChicagoVPS

.... so 2 clowns with the same naming schema and one that isn't some atypical title thing

Who else?

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29739/jonathan-nguyen-resigns-as-greenvaluehost-operations-director

Operations Director and other permutations of such.....

Now while this Director of Operations exists elsewhere, it doesn't on LET or LEB.   Only one other company uses said title: YardVPS.com...

In this instance, we have the co-owner of Velocity/ColoCrossing with the title.

We have Fabooze who insists he's the owner of his little kingdom and not related to CC owning his carcass... Same title...  Like what a wrong title.... You own the miniature circus fellow.

Then we have Jonny-GVH with the very same title....   Now we know Jonny has a man-boy crush on Faboozili... So pure copy / title theft....  No employees, kinder-care sort of thing... yeah...

And Biloh, the grand puhba  bahaha.. the originator the token bullshit title....

But these cats aren't collaborating.... right... probably color coordinating their little outfits too...

What is the job description at large for this Director of Operations?

http://education-portal.com/articles/Director_of_Operations_Job_Description_and_Requirements_for_Becoming_a_Director_of_Operations.html


----------



## DomainBop

I just thought I'd highlight this passage from the DrMike's director of operations job description  link:



> A master's degree in business administration is a typical educational background for operations management officers


A  bachelors or masters degree or equivalent work experience (work experience= employment at real job) is a requirement at most real companies for the job titles Jonny has been handing out like candy to his teen friends (example: Singlehop Sr. Sys Admin) and giving some kid a title like "VP", "Director of...", "Senior System Bla Bla" isn't going to fool any future employer when they look at the person's resume and see someone whose actual job experience qualifies them for an intern position not a higher level management job (perfect case in point, GVH's new CTO "Steve Wilson".  When I looked at his LinkedIn profile back in April I saw someone who was qualified to be an intern not a "VP of Operations" or whatever the f**k his title was before being promoted today).

tl;dr if Jon would stop trying to impress people with his corporate act his business wouldn't be the subject of so much ridicule (it would however still be the subject of complaints from his customers for the crappy service and quality he offers, and he would still be the subject of criticism from other business owners for his lack of long term planning and almost weekly changes in his business plan).



> And Biloh, the grand puhba


Correction. Mommy is still listed as the grand puhba of the company last time I checked.


----------



## drmike

The plot thickens....

The new CEO of GVH isn't who they said....

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29739/jonathan-nguyen-resigns-as-greenvaluehost-operations-director/p4



> Nekki Moderator
> 
> 
> 5:07AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @GVH_Jaroslav, are you also @alanromano?










> Nekki Moderator
> 
> 
> 5:34AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MannDude said: Matching IPs?



Indeed.


----------



## drmike

The infamous LET moderator IP matching game caught another sucker....

Hopefully CC doesn't shitcan the bothersome moderator for being effective against a CC company.... Derp!


----------



## drmike

... and Kossen confirmed in a post that Alan Romano / new GVH CEO and one other account share the same Comcast residential IP.... ho hum....

Kudos to the LET moderators for playing fair, straight and right.

Alan Romano is Acclaimedhost and a GVH client.


----------



## blergh

Francisco said:


> No ones arguing if spamhaus is a bunch of assholes. Given 500+ listings this year alone, and many very large, it isn't exactly like they're at fault.


No no, I'm simply stating that spamhaus is pretty shitty with too much power in one place. The general idea of spamhaus is good, their execution however is pretty.. bad.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> ... and Kossen confirmed in a post that Alan Romano / new GVH CEO  *Operations Director* and one other account share the same Comcast residential IP.... ho hum....
> 
> Alan Romano is Acclaimedhost



Acclaimed: WHOIS address is regus rent-a-mailbox in NYC, phone is sprint cellphone near Cincinnati, TOS is governed by "English Law", stock photos on staff page,no info on Romano on LinkedIn or other searches so he's probably a minor or using an alias, business doesn't seem to be registered anywhere.  Typical low end quality host.

GVH: a children's video says a thousand words about this child host:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1fiPIhGXYA


----------



## coreyman

Here I was thinking that CC took over GVH out from under the old director Jon, but it appears I was wrong and it's actually a little different this time.


----------



## zionvps

opcorn:


----------



## Kakashi

hellogoodbye said:


> At any rate, he's too much of a loose cannon for anyone sane to keep around.


So much this. What makes it so funny is he is actually completely serious about some of the nonsense he has spouted in this thread.


----------



## MannDude

Looks like Jon and crew has had time to figure out an explanation as to why Alan fro AcclaimedHost and their new CEO by a different name have the same IP address...



> GreenValueHost said: Green Value Hosting, Inc. Official Press Release Statement June 23, 2014
> 
> Jaroslav is NOT Alan. They happen to live in the same city/nearby neighborhood. They both are on Comcast, with dynamic IP configuration, purely a coincidence. We've reached out to Alan regarding this allegation, and he has informed us that he will be available to confirm this statement on LET as soon as possible.
> 
> As of this notice, GreenValueHost staff will now be utilizing assigned and static Buffalo VPNs for all work - related activity to prevent false allegations like this from happening again.


Hmmm...


----------



## SkylarM

If only that's how Comcast IP assignments worked, which it isn't.


----------



## AThomasHowe

I'm conflicted now after this thread. On the one hand I can't help but feel the CC fog is way too thick in here as usual as there are a lot of providers who are essentially propped up by CCs network & hardware that otherwise provide a *decent* service... even some of the most anti-CC here got their break from them when they were new.

On the other hand this is certainly shady and something is going on... time will tell what that is. 

For all we know the new guy is who he says he is, some ''veteran'' in the industry who was down in his luck and lost his job in the recession... it's probably not true but let's suspend disbelief... how am I supposed to believe *anything* they say? Like with CVPS their staff don't exist outside of GVH - no Facebook, no websites, no general posts on some forum... you don't have to post ID or whatever but they don't help themselves and their sock puppet images, do they?

For what it's worth my box in Chicago has been okay and in the beginning I thought John had an opportunity to be the next CVPS_Chris - a joke in the industry but still pulling in a profit and getting customers years down the line with lessening quality of service and support... now I am wondering if I'll be able to see the 12 months out with them. Luckily I just use it as a place to co-ordinate all my BitTorrent sync instances. 

Their future was ambiguous at best before... now the writing is on the wall...


----------



## hellogoodbye

> mpkossen Administrator
> 
> 2:06PM
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit and you know it. They are the same person and they are both aliases.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to tell you not to lie several times but you don't listen. That is really, really sad.





> Nekki Moderator
> 
> 1:50PM edited 1:51PM
> 
> 
> 
> @alanromano had only posted from proxies and and a completely different location until yesterday, when he posted from the IP that @GVH_Jaroslav signed up with; so both used the same IP on the same day. @alanromano has since switched back to logging from the different location.



And in addition to all that, one more twist-- a comment on a post that is locked from the public but a snippet of which can be seen in the comment history of each account:



So. Who's Tyler, and why all the secrecy with multiple aliases?


----------



## MannDude

GVH Jon has been banned from vpsBoard.


----------



## drmike

Tyler is some young lad who Jonny is too kind with... Not a customer, but one of those freebie takers... FreeVeePeeSSS

I haven't a clue where Alan or Tyler live - but knowing me and my sudden twitch when associating their names, I can probably find out and unearth more cannon fodder.

Pure assumption here, but I imagine the shared IP linked Alan --> Urban CEO --> Tyler....  Saw that played out backside whe Kossen said Tyler and I think comment there was retracted... we know 3 people - 3 accounts on LET were on that dirty IP.


----------



## AThomasHowe

MannDude said:


> GVH Jon has been banned from vpsBoard.


But he contributed so much over the months!

:lol:


----------



## MannDude

AThomasHowe said:


> But he contributed so much over the months!
> 
> :lol:


Yes, he's contributed a good share of lies and deceit.


----------



## AThomasHowe

MannDude said:


> Yes, he's contributed a good share of lies and deceit.


Please find me a member with a higher substance-to-hilarity ratio


----------



## SkylarM

MannDude said:


> Yes, he's contributed a good share of lies and deceit.


God damnit, I just bought an industrial-sized popcorn machine and everything.


----------



## MannDude

SkylarM said:


> God damnit, I just bought an industrial-sized popcorn machine and everything.


Thread will remain open as I am sure we'll learn more.


----------



## drmike

*FrapHost said: Jon nguyen you are a pathetic liar. You are a disgrace to the colocrossing network, lowend market, webhosting industry, and to the Asian race. If I see you in person I swear i'll punch you in the face.*

That FrapHost, I like his style.  Integrity matters folks.   Some of us put food on the table, pay the bills, etc. from our work in the industry.  This isn't hobby hosting.  For that you have places like FreeVPS.

And... special props to AnthonySmith, would like to see that fellow back....  Starting to see the stories I tell are factual.... 

... So have we determined that Seattle ColoCrossing or at least GVH subsidiary is routing packets in a tunnel from Buffalo?  Someone mentioned this a bit earlier and I am too busy to do that research.


----------



## qps

drmike said:


> ... So have we determined that Seattle ColoCrossing or at least GVH subsidiary is routing packets in a tunnel from Buffalo?  Someone mentioned this a bit earlier and I am too busy to do that research.


This would be a pretty elaborate deception.  I would think they would just close Seattle and move the customers somewhere else with no notice.


----------



## drmike

BTW, clarification - the comments about Tyler - from Kossen come from Kossen's profile.  Unsure if he edited the thread or what not to omit such... But:

"The new guy is actually named Tyler and has indeed been critical in the past. He is still involved with AcclaimedHost (or whatever) but he's also working on GVH to get the operation running smooth. H…"

and that's found at:

http://lowendtalk.com/profile/receivedthanks/3071/mpkossen

Cause I don't want any drama or people crying about something being unfair


----------



## AThomasHowe

drmike said:


> *You are a disgrace to ... and to the Asian race.*



I would like to know which specific Asian race he has pissed off... I hope it's the North Koreans, oh god I hope it's the North Koreans...


----------



## hellogoodbye

drmike said:


> Tyler is some young lad who Jonny is too kind with... Not a customer, but one of those freebie takers... FreeVeePeeSSS


How does one go from being a freebie VPS taker named Tyler to posing as staff member Alan from another company and now Jaroslav the newly appointed CEO for GVH?


----------



## toadyus

hellogoodbye said:


> How does one go from being a freebie VPS taker named Tyler to posing as staff member Alan from another company and now Jaroslav the newly appointed CEO for GVH?


Maybe his previous position was stationed under Biloh's desk?


----------



## DomainBop

AThomasHowe said:


> Please find me a member with a higher substance-to-hilarity ratio


It's only hilarious until you stop to consider that people are trusting their personal information and business information (_yes, there are idiots who try to run a business on a 6GB/$6 plan and upload all of their business and customer info to a cheap GVH VPS_) to someone who is a habitual liar and untrustworthy, and who "hires" equally untrustworthy staff who haven't been properly vetted.  When you stop to consider that, then GVH (and a large percentage of the hosts who post offers on places like LET, WHT, etc) stops being funny and becomes truly frightening. GVH and people like him should be banned from posting offers.



> I would like to know which specific Asian race he has pissed off... I hope it's the North Koreans, oh god I hope it's the North Koreans...


In this specific instance, he's pissed off FrapHost who is from the Philippines


----------



## drmike

hellogoodbye said:


> How does one go from being a freebie VPS taker named Tyler to posing as staff member Alan from another company and now Jaroslav the newly appointed CEO for GVH?


Well....

Nekki a moderator on LET caught the new Jaroslav CEO on same IP as Alan and assumed Tyler account was also on that IP...

Even if Tyler wasn't, Kossen has something evidence wise at this point that shows Tyler in the mess.

Like I said a while back, I tried helping GVH, getting Jonny to see how to run a company and do so above board (minus the BS plans, minus the monthly bills due fire sales, minus the big corporate posturing)....

Tyler isn't someone I knowingly ever interacted with.  But I know him and Jonny worked on stuff together and were two peas in a pod.


----------



## tonyg

I just cancelled DirectTV. The action here is much better and doesn't cost me a dime!


opcorn:


----------



## MannDude

I'd imagine WHT would want to take action too. GVH still posts offers there despite the fact they're perceived quite negatively there as well based on reviews. Based on the lies presented, it may be in their best interest to protect their visitor base.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

AThomasHowe said:


> Please find me a member with a higher substance-to-hilarity ratio


mtwiscool. Once you get past the "..the hell did he just say?".



drmike said:


> And... special props to AnthonySmith, would like to see that fellow back.... Starting to see the stories I tell are factual....


He never left, doc. He's posted occassionally under the alias '@notFound', which he kept using after the "I'm leaving this place" speech.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> It's only hilarious until you stop to consider that people are trusting their personal information and business information (_yes, there are idiots who try to run a business on a 6GB/$6 plan and upload all of their business and customer info to a cheap GVH VPS_) to someone who is a habitual liar and untrustworthy, and who "hires" equally untrustworthy staff who haven't been properly vetted.  When you stop to consider that, then GVH (and a large percentage of the hosts who post offers on places like LET, WHT, etc) stops being funny and becomes truly frightening. GVH and people like him should be banned from posting offers.


You know, I rallied against CC and LE* for years at this point about this basic concept.

This is what matters.

You can't have or assume any privacy or security in your person, or effects where your effects (data) is going through providers, servers and infrastructure owned and/or operated by unsavory asshats.  In this case-in-point company, GVH, you have a minor running the circus, who would claim no liability - he's a minor at law.

You have the incorporator of the company, who would claim no liability since he's non-involved.

You have a never ending revolving door of "employees" who many are 1. Minors   2. Foreign nationals

Take all that and wrap it with internal policies where container invasion and snooping is the defacto abuse control past time hobby.....

Then throw it on a network like CC where the place is a honeypot with alphabet agencies port mirroring on demand who and what they want....

I wouldn't want or put anything on CC's network.  If I order a service of any sort that uses VPS instances on backside and I see CC in the mix, I complain and promptly cancel.

and... obviously... this approach and concerns, are by now, well established.   We know them by their deeds.

Sad part in all of this, customers try the cheap VPSs... They find LE*.... Common sense doesn't prevail, cause cheap is like a drug.  They buy from the class clowns of the segment.  They get lousy product, bad customer service, foul taste in their mouth....  Then they are turned off by the VPS market and many probably declare that VPS is just another hair brained scam.    Companies and a site that promotes piss poor behavior is destroying the segment, certainly capping and reducing the segment.


----------



## MannDude

@mpkossen How come your recently thanked comments included a private comment, assuming it's in the private staff section, regarding to a mysterious 'Tyler' fella, that was later edited?

 

For clarity:

 

http://i.imgur.com/ffuOW1N.png <-- That is what your profile did look like. Notice the highlighted text and the URL at the bottom. (Had my mouse over the link)

http://i.imgur.com/qWwvFvR.png <-- This is what happens when you click the link.

 

 

Okay, so perhaps the comment was deleted or something.

 

Oh, but look, it's since been updated since then? Weird...

 

http://i.imgur.com/WTVpRM4.png <--- Same comment that was mysterious and unaccessible before is now modified, still can't be reached for public view. What gives? Still can't view it: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/630873

 

 

Just curious what you know about this... considering it was revealed that AcclaimedHost and GVH are connected, and you previously posted a comment in a seemingly private section of LET that acknowledged this in the past... why are you now acting surprised publicly?


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> I'd imagine WHT would want to take action too. GVH still posts offers there despite the fact they're perceived quite negatively there as well based on reviews. Based on the lies presented, it may be in their best interest to protect their visitor base.


They're not going to ban Jon for spewing bullshit and lies.  If Tyl-al-ur has multiple IDs, or if you can prove that he recommended GVH when he was working for them, then they will take action but you'll probably have to walk them through each piece of evidence ( or at least that's what it took to get them to swing the simultaneous ban hammer against UGVPS and DigTheMine < banned for multiple WHT IDs, and shilling because Thomas recommended CVPS during the time he was working for them)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

> They happen to live in the same city/nearby neighborhood. They both are on Comcast, with dynamic IP configuration, purely a coincidence.


Just to clarify - Comcast (along with most of the major residential ISPs) have a 'cooldown period' for DHCP rotation - typically 72h+. This is done explicitly to make law enforcement tracking easier for criminal cases.

Perhaps these clowns should start learning how things work before making up stories...


----------



## AThomasHowe

@MannDude not calling you a liar but I can not now nor could I then see those things on his profile... what gives? Same user group, right?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

You can't see them because such items were removed.  Curtis wasn't the only one to grab screenshots -


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> You can't see them because such items were removed.  Curtis wasn't the only one to grab screenshots -


I did look when it was first posted... I guess I just missed it. I was just curious as to why it wasn't showing up for me.


----------



## hellogoodbye

AThomasHowe said:


> @MannDude not calling you a liar but I can not now nor could I then see those things on his profile... what gives? Same user group, right?


Go to his profile, click on his "Thanked" history. That was how I accidentally saw it.


----------



## drmike

Yeah Kossen's outting of Tyler was on a subforum for LET moderators and thanked by another LET moderator... Another bug in Vanilla yo'!

Someone leaked the GVH database....  unsure of the dates...   cause I got just a sample peek to aid in disclosure to the public...  but then again, I might be story telling again


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

AThomasHowe said:


> I did look when it was first posted... I guess I just missed it. I was just curious as to why it wasn't showing up for me.


Once the LET clowns figured out that some damning evidence was visible, they started trying to hide it.


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> Once the LET clowns figured out that some damning evidence was visible, they started trying to hide it.


The 'Thanked Posts' button has been removed from the profile but from the looks of it direct links still work.

Even if CC/HVH has no involvement in running GVH, they're digging a bit of a grave here with cover ups and such.

Honestly, other providers got banned for far less yet GVH is still allowed to "fix things" with staff VPN's and such.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Boy I tell you, data is delicious.....

Why is it that GVH admins in accounts... go like this --->

Jonny

Ernie (HVH)

... then like 6+ months later, the CEO incorporator of GVH Lance....

All these accounts are active...

Epoch timestamps don't lie....

I see Indians too, which isn't news... but these Indians... Oy Vey!   Is it a prerequisite to be involved with CC / Velocity companies that you have to be 1. a minor and 2. a hacker?


----------



## Hxxx

drmike said:


> Boy I tell you, data is delicious.....
> 
> Why is it that GVH admins in accounts... go like this --->
> 
> Jonny
> 
> Ernie (HVH)
> 
> ... then like 6+ months later, the CEO incorporator of GVH Lance....
> 
> All these accounts are active...
> 
> Epoch timestamps don't lie....
> 
> I see Indians too, which isn't news... but these Indians... Oy Vey!   Is it a prerequisite to be involved with CC / Velocity companies that you have to be 1. a minor and 2. a hacker?


I got to say, you have done such excellent work getting all of this together. You agent skills are way ahead. Is good to have people monitoring the industry. Is really necessary.


----------



## tonyg

hrr1963 said:


> I got to say, you have done such excellent work getting all of this together. You agent skills are way ahead. Is good to have people monitoring the industry. Is really necessary.


^ this ++


----------



## Francisco

hrr1963 said:


> I got to say, you have done such excellent work getting all of this together. You agent skills are way ahead. Is good to have people monitoring the industry. Is really necessary.


DRMike is like VPSB's personal spamhaus.

He's an asshole and will bitch slap anyone and *everyone*, but he's a needed "bad guy".

......Oh my god DRMike's Batman!

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

> Due to initial privacy concerns and a verbal non disclosure agreement I was unable to be honest with the situation in it's entirety. I deeply apologize for this and would like to take this opportunity to provide an explanation.
> 
> Yes, we do have multiple people working under aliases. Tyler is the real name of both aliases, and yes, he does run AH. Tyler has only recently started working a few days ago, however is actually appointed interim Operations Director to help the company get back in shape.
> 
> As he specifically requested to be unpaid and not to receive compensation, he does not benefit from this other than the fact that improving the company would trigger a domino effect that would improve our overall services, which he makes use of. AH and GVH are separate companies, independently operated. Lance remains stable and firm as our CEO, with the 'Operations Director'/COO title being assigned to the member of staff responsible for overseeing the day-to-day operations and making sure the company runs smoothly. As of right now on an interim accord, that is Tyler, or 'Jaroslav'.


Haha.

So, let's get this right.

Originally Jaroslav and Allan were _not_ the same person. Then later they lived in the same town and their IPs are coincidentally the same once because he had to reset his router... then... wait for it... oh, yes... They _are_ the same person because Tyler is the real name of both? These are all from the now banned GVH-Jon who has proven to be a (poor) liar...

My god. Comically they'll all probably still be allowed to operate on LET despite all of this.


----------



## SkylarM

Don't forget, Jonny boy said I make up lies. Oh and so does VPSB as a collective.


----------



## Francisco

SkylarM said:


> Don't forget, Jonny boy said I make up lies. Oh and so does VPSB as a collective.


ALL A BUNCH OF HATERS

Francisco


----------



## texteditor

Big missed opportunity for opening a big betting pool several months back to see who here accurately predicted what


----------



## drmike

All the GVH stuff saddens me, deeply.   I outreached months ago to help GVH Jonny, when he was emo writing death rolls on LET.  Some of the providers here asked me to intervene.  I told him clearly to be honest and realistic.   I warned him of the hazards of lying and spinning webs like so commonly go on in this segment.  After MANY times of not listening or asking for my input then, as usual, ignoring it, I gave up on him. 

I never monkeyed in his systems or did anything access wise.  I intentionally told him I didn't want access, to know intimate details, etc.   just don't try smoking screening me...  I never charged or billed him a cent... I never took a free anything.

Just last night in PM's with Jonny, I warned him, again:

 



> that dude better be real [the new CEO]
> [10:28:41 PM] cause if you are ghosting someone, every rock with that saps name on it is going to get tossed


Low and behold, what I warned about came to be reality.... I didn't partake in undermining the fantasy over on the other site.  I let others stand up and do what they should routinely.   I am grateful for Nekki, and Kossen gets a rare thumbs up from me.

GVH is part of a CC blueprint, at least unofficially....  Seen this crap too many times...  Seen the roll in and back to CC before... Seen some folks pull out and run suddenly from CC....  CC will play the victim card, the back due invoices, etc. for their leverage.  Fact is, normal companies don't do shit like they do controlling, managing, investing in, etc.   They file proper UCC paperwork, they draft real legal documents... In case of financial failure, they get in line in bankruptcy proceeding.

All the posturing is endearing... Kids are cute, but again, this isn't a game...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Honestly, if nothing else this just goes to show how deeply ingrained CC is in the whole mess.  After all, what other group repeatedly tells bad lies, then writes it off later as "It's all cool, we had to because X".


----------



## drmike

texteditor said:


> Big missed opportunity for opening a big betting pool several months back to see who here accurately predicted what


Inside joke, some of us informally wager pizzas on random industry stuff...

I don't think folks want to wager with me anymore though


----------



## DomainBop

Dear Jonny Boy,

Thank you for confirming that your buddy  Tyler is using false information on his WHOIS record for Acclaimedhost.com.  I smell a domain suspension if he's as dumb as Tom crystal was and doesn't update it with verifiable information before ICANN acts on the reports.

Signed,

D. Bop


----------



## drmike

hrr1963 said:


> I got to say, you have done such excellent work getting all of this together. You agent skills are way ahead. Is good to have people monitoring the industry. Is really necessary.


Ideally the FTC would take note of the industry.   Other agencies including more appropriately on State level should take notice.  Government laziness has been a free meal ticket for unsavory network oprators for too long.

There is ample stuff going on that isn't just name games and 4th shell company.   The spam stuff involves lots of major fraud, drugs, etc.  Same networks/operators are friendly to those DDoS'ing, hacking, etc.  Spare me the freedom of speech parallel and social activism schtick...   I understand it well, but businesses CANNOT and DO NOT engage in such, nor endorse such, unless that is their business..

Recently over on the other site, senior CC people tried to justify their ill behavior as protectionism for their customers - privacy...  I about vomitted when I read it.


----------



## MannDude

Man, I'd sure hate to be the person who helped bail GVH out of debt right about now! Talk about a shitty investment!


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Man, I'd sure hate to be the person who helped bail GVH out of debt right about now! Talk about a shitty investment!


Bail out would be absorbing invoices and/or deferring payments.

It's no public secret that HVH/CC gives and has given GreenValueHost special pricing others do not get.  A lousy practice I consider price fixing.

So CC/HVH can/will string the payable due.  When he can't/won't pay, they prime pass through dedicated sales.  Seen that in how many CC affiliated companies?

If GVH can't move servers and due money then they after a while do the smooth move in deal for GVH's "own good".   Let Jonny stay on as a manager / public face (or his persona replacement)... to prevent mass defections.. He has a quota and able to make bonuses up and above that...

Fact is GVH can't exist financially anywhere but CC.  That's not privileged info either.  Clear to those that operate a related business and run the numbers regularly.


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> Fact is GVH can't exist financially anywhere but CC.  That's not privileged info either.  Clear to those that operate a related business and run the numbers regularly.


Didn't Jon write that on the forums somewhere?

I mean, it makes sense. Unless you pay for true dedicated bandwidth, those '1gbit unmetered' deals aren't going to play out smoothly. While there's no figures floating around, I don't doubt Quadra bit him a few times for overages.

He might be lucky in NL since I know they give BW out over there like it's candy.

I dunno. What a fustercluck.

Francisco


----------



## catatonic

Aldryic C said:


> He never left, doc. He's posted occassionally under the alias '@notFound', which he kept using after the "I'm leaving this place" speech.


derailing the thread a bit, but is there something that I'm missing about notFound / Fiberoute? Saw their offer from last month recently and  have considered signing up, but can't see any reviews here or on WHT.


----------



## drmike

So, GVH-Jonny has thrown the white surrender flag in the air 'like he just don't care':
 



> Due to initial privacy concerns and a verbal non disclosure agreement I was unable to be honest with the situation in it's entirety. I deeply apologize for this and would like to take this opportunity to provide an explanation.
> Yes, we do have multiple people working under aliases. Tyler is the real name of both aliases, and yes, he does run AH. Tyler has only recently started working a few days ago, however is actually appointed interim Operations Director to help the company get back in shape.
> As he specifically requested to be unpaid and not to receive compensation, he does not benefit from this other than the fact that improving the company would trigger a domino effect that would improve our overall services, which he makes use of. AH and GVH are separate companies, independently operated. Lance remains stable and firm as our CEO, with the 'Operations Director'/COO title being assigned to the member of staff responsible for overseeing the day-to-day operations and making sure the company runs smoothly. As of right now on an interim accord, that is Tyler, or 'Jaroslav'.


So... he admits the Tyler and Jaroslav are the same person...  after fictionalizing the situation, getting busted, having Tyler lying.... 

Tyler/Alan is a GVH customer... Unsure if his whole business is hosted off of GVH or not...     This sheds more light on AcclaimedHost (which Tyler/Alan owns) and their business practices, false perhaps info on their website, etc.

I am going to sit back and drink a tall cool one and watch for a few hours between my leisure....

As far as the database compromise....  There is data out there...  When you hire 3rd world workers with hacker backgrounds, you'd expect this stuff...  I mean $5 is a lot of money to them...


----------



## drmike

catatonic said:


> derailing the thread a bit, but is there something that I'm missing about notFound / Fiberoute? Saw their offer from last month recently and  have considered signing up, but can't see any reviews here or on WHT.


Start a thread - new thread for this unless there is some relationship.... We can also request adjoining them later if so.


----------



## Francisco

catatonic said:


> derailing the thread a bit, but is there something that I'm missing about notFound / Fiberoute? Saw their offer from last month recently and  have considered signing up, but can't see any reviews here or on WHT.


**** OFFTOPIC ****

He didn't like how drmike was heavily focused on CC in the early days so it caused quite the fustercluck.

@serverian did the same thing at one point as well but I think he cooled off.

Francisco


----------



## Hxxx

Francisco said:


> **** OFFTOPIC ****
> 
> 
> He didn't like how drmike was heavily focused on CC in the early days so it caused quite the fustercluck.
> 
> 
> @serverian did the same thing at one point as well but I think he cooled off.
> 
> 
> Francisco


offtopic too:

I do enjoy CC services. Really love the prices and all of that. For me the major let down is providers like GVH, all the drama, kiddy stuff, is really like Francisco said clusterfuck


----------



## serverian

Francisco said:


> **** OFFTOPIC ****
> 
> 
> He didn't like how drmike was heavily focused on CC in the early days so it caused quite the fustercluck.
> 
> 
> @serverian did the same thing at one point as well but I think he cooled off.
> 
> 
> Francisco


notFound is not Anthony, lol.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

serverian said:


> notFound is not Anthony, lol.


Yup, my mistake there, sorry.  Maybe if folks closed or requested deletion for their accounts instead of switching to silly names, some confusion might be averted


----------



## SkylarM

Francisco said:


> I don't doubt Quadra bit him a few times for overages.


Quadranet forced him into 100TB for $75 on his servers. Total monthly bill of $275 for his services tied with a 6month contract.


----------



## MannDude

> WebSearchingPro Member
> 
> 
> 6:36PM edited 6:36PM FlagThanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah, HostUS - That one was fun.
> 
> I remember when they partnered with GVH - http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/21091/hostus-solutions-ltd-partners-with-greenvaluehost (LET staff hid it of course) - Copy here
> 
> A bit later they "broke up in public" and Mr. Alex started bashing GVH -http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/555892/#Comment_555892
> 
> Same day as when I poked jonny about it:
> 
> [4/28/2014 8:03:28 PM] DonaldL: alexanderm has been kind of going against you guys today
> [4/28/2014 8:03:37 PM] DonaldL: did you break off that relationship
> [4/28/2014 8:03:58 PM] Jonny: The "calling off" of the relationship was staged
> [4/28/2014 8:04:14 PM] Jonny: His responses lately are staged as well
> [4/28/2014 8:04:20 PM] DonaldL: not sure what that means
> [4/28/2014 8:04:30 PM] Jonny: They're done on purpose and is not actually what's going on.
> [4/28/2014 8:04:41 PM] DonaldL: oh so your still together
> [4/28/2014 8:04:45 PM] Jonny: The relationship has never officially been cancelled. He's bashing us on purpose
> [4/28/2014 8:04:50 PM] DonaldL: oh
> [4/28/2014 8:05:03 PM] Jonny: Because HostUS' sales graphs shown a dramatic drop when it was announced
> [4/28/2014 8:05:07 PM] DonaldL: yeah
> [4/28/2014 8:05:14 PM] Jonny: And an increase when it was staged to be cancelled
> 
> Funny stuff - duping lowendtalk - Just another day in the life of a GVH'er




Kid has dug his own grave, can't climb out of it. Can it finally be filled with dirt now?


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Heh, did a search for #winning in my log - 

[1/31/2014 8:14:33 PM] Jonny: *cough* Fabozzi = my role model totally

[1/31/2014 8:14:37 PM] Jonny: He has a masters

[1/31/2014 8:14:37 PM] DonaldL: ah

[1/31/2014 8:14:42 PM] Jonny: #winning

[2/2/2014 3:42:57 PM] Jonny: Now to ColoCrossing-ize HostUS

[2/2/2014 3:43:03 PM] Jonny: lol

[2/2/2014 3:43:05 PM] DonaldL: #Winning it

[2/2/2014 3:43:10 PM] Jonny: Like fabozzi!

[2/2/2014 3:43:19 PM] Jonny: #winning !!

[2/3/2014 9:21:27 PM] Jonny: #winning on vpsB

[2/3/2014 9:21:30 PM] Jonny: Proved that I wasn't lying - (Honestly have no idea what thread this is, there were 2-3 active GVH threads that day)

[2/3/2014 9:21:53 PM] Jonny: Now all I need to do is start bashing BuyVM on an hourly basis and I can become chris fabozzi

 

Ah, good laugh.. good laugh.


----------



## DomainBop

serverian said:


> notFound is not Anthony, lol.


Jonny should use notFound as his role model and then we wouldn't need to have mega jonnyisacluelessass threads like this one.


----------



## serverian

DomainBop said:


> Jonny should use notFound as his role model and then we wouldn't need to have mega jonnyisacluelessass threads like this one.


notFound and Liam are excellent people. If every minor were quarter the man they are, the world has been a totally different place.


----------



## [email protected]

Я оставляю это здесь для вас. Наслаждайтесь. ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО адреса. 

http://pastebin.com/pJSZTisV

:wacko:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Молодц.


----------



## ChrisM

Бог благословит Мать-Россия и ее народ!


----------



## AThomasHowe

Thanks little Russian buddy. You did good work.

I'm greedy though, anything else?


----------



## MannDude

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes... Hopefully the action from GVH that follows is a forced PW reset on all accounts and an explanation.



> [1/31/2014 8:14:33 PM] Jonny: cough Fabozzi = my role model totally
> 
> [1/31/2014 8:14:37 PM] Jonny: He has a masters
> 
> [1/31/2014 8:14:37 PM] DonaldL: ah
> 
> [1/31/2014 8:14:42 PM] Jonny: #winning
> 
> [2/2/2014 3:42:57 PM] Jonny: Now to ColoCrossing-ize HostUS
> 
> [2/2/2014 3:43:03 PM] Jonny: lol
> 
> [2/2/2014 3:43:05 PM] DonaldL: #Winning it
> 
> [2/2/2014 3:43:10 PM] Jonny: Like fabozzi!
> 
> [2/2/2014 3:43:19 PM] Jonny: #winning !!
> 
> [2/3/2014 9:21:27 PM] Jonny: #winning on vpsB
> 
> [2/3/2014 9:21:30 PM] Jonny: Proved that I wasn't lying - (Honestly have no idea what thread this is, there were 2-3 active GVH threads that day)
> 
> [2/3/2014 9:21:53 PM] Jonny: Now all I need to do is start bashing BuyVM on an hourly basis and I can become chris fabozzi


I guess at the end of the day, Jonny is more like Fabozzi than he probably realizes.


----------



## texteditor

MannDude said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


I want my grandmother to cross-stitch this into something I can hang on my wall


----------



## notFound

Aldryic C said:


> mtwiscool. Once you get past the "..the hell did he just say?".
> 
> He never left, doc. He's posted occassionally under the alias '@notFound', which he kept using after the "I'm leaving this place" speech.


Meow.  What have I got to do with this drama, perhaps your confusing names? I'm sure everyone that's been around a while knows I'm Humza/Infinity. Never had a leaving speech to my knowledge.

EDIT: don't worry, just got home after a very long day, not much time for drama these days, so takes time to catch up. =(



Aldryic C said:


> Yup, my mistake there, sorry.  Maybe if folks closed or requested deletion for their accounts instead of switching to silly names, some confusion might be averted


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

notFound said:


> Meow.  What have I got to do with this drama, perhaps your confusing names? I'm sure everyone that's been around a while knows I'm Humza/Infinity. Never had a leaving speech to my knowledge.


Correct, I was confusing the names


----------



## AThomasHowe

notFound said:


> Meow.  What have I got to do with this drama, perhaps your confusing names? I'm sure everyone that's been around a while knows I'm Humza/Infinity. Never had a leaving speech to my knowledge.


Pfft! Stop trying to hide the truth


----------



## [email protected]

нет. данные о клиентах не будут отданы.

 

Защитите все пользователи!


----------



## DomainBop

Well here's one of the admins listed on that GVH admin list

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/FrostServe/internet/FrostServe-AKA-Frost-Serve-FlameServe-Flame-Serve-Wilderness-Hosting-Rip-off-Scam-1087415

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1304298


----------



## AThomasHowe

Jon is going to weep when he opens his next venture and realises the full extent of the damage he's done not just over the past few days but the past few months.


----------



## DomainBop

AThomasHowe said:


> Jon is going to weep when he opens his next venture and realises the full extent of the damage he's done not just over the past few days but the past few months.


He's going to weep when he applies to colleges and gets rejected after they do a google search and discover what a sleazy little shit he is.

I love this reply he made to Rallias on LET:



> GreenValueHost said: And Andrew, we have a "mutually assured destruction" thing going on so that's practically an NDA.


----------



## AThomasHowe

DomainBop said:


> I love this reply he made to Rallias on LET:


I know, what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

AThomasHowe said:


> I know, what the fuck was he thinking?


He wasn't thinking.


----------



## [email protected]

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/631941/#Comment_631941



> Dear Oktay Kilic,
> 
> We are sending you this email further to your successful login to the Secureserverpanel control panel.
> 
> Username    : vmuser9x4
> 
> IP Address  : 217.131.133.xx
> 
> Hostname    : host-217-131-133-xx.reverse.superonline.net
> 
> Time        : April 20, 2014, 7:28 pm
> 
> This email is intended to inform you about the security of your account.
> 
> You can modify the settings of this alert in Profile >> Email.
> 
> [email protected] (Oktay Kilic)','Success. Mail Sent.','Control Panel Login Notification')


говорит, что это подделка на lowendtalk. Херес это 

Он может решить, если это подделка.


----------



## serverian

[email protected] said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/631941/#Comment_631941
> 
> говорит, что это подделка на lowendtalk. Херес это
> 
> Он может решить, если это подделка.


I was quoting this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d9o9yf&s=8#.U6jC2nV51ys


----------



## AThomasHowe

Well, Jon's post is.. different.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HAH... yeah, the only bleeding we're going to see from that drama queen happens once a month over roughly the same couple of days.

Kid just needs to grow up and stop begging for attention.


----------



## drmike

notFound said:


> Meow.  What have I got to do with this drama, perhaps your confusing names? I'm sure everyone that's been around a while knows I'm Humza/Infinity. Never had a leaving speech to my knowledge.


The good @AthonySmith has a username like @nothereanymore - similar and thus the confusion.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> HAH... yeah, the only bleeding we're going to see from that drama queen happens once a month over roughly the same couple of days.
> 
> Kid just needs to grow up and stop begging for attention.


Maybe he'll knife you next.  :wacko:


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> He's going to weep when he applies to colleges and gets rejected after they do a google search and discover what a sleazy little shit he is.
> 
> I love this reply he made to Rallias on LET:


Using nuclear terror terms - military - over a pissant disagreement, yeah... We need less gamer mentality and more folks versing themselves with reality, business, the common stuff.


----------



## AThomasHowe

drmike said:


> Using nuclear terror terms - military - over a pissant disagreement, yeah... We need less gamer mentality and more folks versing themselves with reality, business, the common stuff.


CCoD: Green Ops


----------



## drmike

serverian said:


> I was quoting this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d9o9yf&s=8#.U6jC2nV51ys


Wait he's on about selling crazy plans for shady use while the castle is raided, looted and on fire....

I swear, something just happened in / to their Solus.  Cause multiple people said something was going on.


----------



## SkylarM

Obviously if he threatens to kill himself, people will stop being so hard on him!


----------



## AThomasHowe

Where the hell is Jaroslav anyway, murder suicide pact? 

Isn't he failing a little at his job of fixing PR when somebody is currently posting suicide threads under the company moniker...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

You're assuming the puppet ever existed in the first place.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> You're assuming the puppet ever existed in the first place.


Well you know, Tyler/Lance/Lucifer...


----------



## coreyman

SkylarM said:


> Obviously if he threatens to kill himself, people will stop being so hard on him!



I like how he told people to please not call law enforcement so that he can fix his companies issues....


----------



## AThomasHowe

coreyman said:


> I like how he told people to please not call law enforcement so that he can fix his companies issues....


Well somebody is going to call them... good either way really, on the very slimmest off-chance it's for real it may save a life and if not it may actually give him some perspective on the consequences of his actions now he's coming of age.


----------



## DomainBop

SkylarM said:


> Obviously if he threatens to kill himself, people will stop being so hard on him!



Normally when someone says they're contemplating suicide I'd take it very seriously but he pulled that same shit on a thread here last year when he got called out for throwing his shared hosting customers under the bus and then the next day he said "oh, it was just a figure of speech"

day 1: 



> You guys here can all call me a man-child, a baby, or whatever -- but truthfully as I was writing the above response I feel I wrote it while I was psychologically and emotionally stressed and unstable, not knowing how to put the words together to express my emotions of how much grief, pain, sadness, and sorrow from this entire situation here. I think that I might of even shed a tear or two whilst I was writing, and honestly this is just one of those "I have to pour out all my emotions right now otherwise I'm going to have suicidal thoughts" moments.


day 2: 



> Thank You for your concern, however the suicidal thoughts statement was meant as a figure of speech, meaning that it would have drove me absolutely insane and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I didn't reply.


----------



## drmike

Thanks to everyone who asked for address info for Jonny.  Glad to see the good side of folks in this ugly event.

This has gone way too far.  Self inflicted, but self inflicted wounding isn't right or good...

I told Jonny in PMs to stop the drama before he went posting what he did on LET... Problem is I was cooking a meal at the same time and my time gaps were sucky for such a situation.

This situation is prime example for all future youths and their crazy stories, business aspirations, etc.   Stuff doesn't have to be and shouldn't be this way.

Hopefully the PD in Windham gets him sober and help and his parents discover what has been going on under their roof.  He's not a bad kid, just lacks ability to listen and role models worth following.


----------



## hellogoodbye

I don't care how many times he's threatened suicide in the past. That doesn't mean his next threat is not real, and if nothing else I hope this will teach him a lesson to not fucking treat suicide like a joke or a tool to get what you want.


----------



## Virtovo

hellogoodbye said:


> I don't care how many times he's threatened suicide in the past. That doesn't mean his next threat is not real, and if nothing else I hope this will teach him a lesson to not fucking treat suicide like a joke or a tool to get what you want.


I don't want to wake up tomorrow and read this guy is dead while all I did was read comments.  If anyone has contact info, make the call.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Police are on their way, good job HC_ro and hellogoodbye.


----------



## hellogoodbye

I called the police department, apparently someone else has too and they've dispatched somebody to check.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Virtovo said:


> I don't want to wake up tomorrow and read this guy is dead while all I did was read comments.  If anyone has contact info, make the call.


I'm working with him on figuring out what happened to WHMCS/SolusVM. :\ Looks bad at the moment. @Nick_A - Ticketing in shortly for Jonny.


----------



## Nick_A

WebSearchingPro said:


> I'm working with him on figuring out what happened to WHMCS/SolusVM. :\ Looks bad at the moment. @Nick_A - Ticketing in shortly for Jonny.


Please chat with us on #vpsboard on FreeNode if you can. I and some other hosts are concerned and would like to handle this in real time.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

DomainBop said:


> Normally


Theres also one in the WHT premium section in which he wrote about the thought of you know what, I don't have access anymore though.


----------



## drmike

Nick_A said:


> Please chat with us on #vpsboard on FreeNode if you can. I and some other hosts are concerned and would like to handle this in real time.


Kudos to folks on #vpsboard and @WebSearchingPro...


----------



## DomainBop

hellogoodbye said:


> I called the police department, apparently someone else has too and they've dispatched somebody to check.


Good.  Since there is written evidence of his suicide threats he's probably headed for a mandatory 1-2 week hospital stay for observation.  While I don't think he is actually suicidal, I do think he is in definite need of psychiatric care to help him deal with his issues and at least now he should get the help he obviously needs (provided he doesn't succeed in bullshitting the police and avoiding a hospital visit).


----------



## raindog308

AThomasHowe said:


> Well you know, Tyler/Lance/Lucifer...


Tyjon Alanoslav!


----------



## raindog308

drmike said:


> So... he admits the Tyler and Jaroslav are the same person...  after fictionalizing the situation, getting busted, having Tyler lying....
> 
> Tyler/Alan is a GVH customer... Unsure if his whole business is hosted off of GVH or not...     This sheds more light on AcclaimedHost (which Tyler/Alan owns) and their business practices, false perhaps info on their website, etc.


I don't think he was at one point.

I had a PM conversation with Alan (er, whatever his real name is) a few months ago.  He was running a reseller-based web hosting company and posted some quite logical stuff regarding his quest for end user support, difficulties with EZPZ and Innovation, etc.  I had no cause to think he wasn't legit...

E.g.: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1335401


----------



## drmike

hellogoodbye said:


> I don't care how many times he's threatened suicide in the past. That doesn't mean his next threat is not real, and if nothing else I hope this will teach him a lesson to not fucking treat suicide like a joke or a tool to get what you want.


Unofficially, this at least the 3rd time.


----------



## drmike

raindog308 said:


> I don't think he was at one point.
> 
> I had a PM conversation with Alan (er, whatever his real name is) a few months ago.  He was running a reseller-based web hosting company and posted some quite logical stuff regarding his quest for end user support, difficulties with EZPZ and Innovation, etc.  I had no cause to think he wasn't legit...
> 
> E.g.: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1335401


Could be true, I am unsure.  I think Alan and Tyler are two different fellows...

But if you search WHT for: AcclaimedHost Tyler (use Google).... Should fine thread where someone talks about situation/review and says Tyler is support at Acclaimed..... So I am truly unsure if same person, but they know each other regardless.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Good.  Since there is written evidence of his suicide threats he's probably headed for a mandatory 1-2 week hospital stay for observation.  While I don't think he is actually suicidal, I do think he is in definite need of psychiatric care to help him deal with his issues and at least now he should get the help he obviously needs (provided he doesn't succeed in bullshitting the police and avoiding a hospital visit).


I don't think they are going to do much in his posh utopian suburbs...  Maybe a warning about such.  His parents, if home, won't be thrilled.

I'd rather have all that, even a forced examination, than a dead emptional teen.  Most of us have gone through those years and have stories....  As always, I wonder what makes a teen want to do this... to sacrifice their youth and good times for toiling in indentured servitude like this...

Takes me back mentally to this thread on child labor, the issues, etc.:


----------



## hellogoodbye

drmike said:


> Unofficially, this at least the 3rd time.


I hate to be blunt but it can be his 9827423423th time for all I care and I'll still take it seriously. Would I doubt his commitment to actually going through with his threat? Would I be angry that he's making light of such a serious issue again in order to manipulate people's feelings? Hell fucking yeah I would. But it doesn't mean I won't call the cops for him on that 0.0000001 chance that he might be for real.

Sorry for all the swearing, but I'm actually seething over the direction Jon has chosen to take things. I hope he'll think twice before he does something like this again.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

People need to show that he cant crawl into a ball, claim suicide, and then people forget the past and continue doing business with the kid. 

The same community hating on him is also enabling it all. Kinda of a twisted thing really. That alone could reasonable effect on overall mental health.


----------



## AuroraZero

SPINIKR-RO said:


> People need to show that he cant crawl into a ball, claim suicide, and then people forget the past and continue doing business with the kid.
> 
> The same community hating on him is also enabling it all. Kinda of a twisted thing really. That alone could reasonable effect on overall mental health.


The real problem is kids like him are allowed to start "businesses" like in the first place. If he had been allowed to such none of this would have happened. People need to start taking some responsibility for "their kids" actions and maybe this kind of thing would stop.

It is sad to see the state of some youth these days. I have been through a lot things in my life and most of them would send some you screaming to your doctors for pills to make you sleep for years and I have never EVER thought of eating a bullet or cutting my wrists. I have seen men and "boys" die in horrible ways and it is not something you forget. That alone will should give you an idea of where I am coming from.

Some people should not try to grow so fast and live the life they are given and be thankful for it. I am that way now that I have been given a third chance and others should learn this lesson.


----------



## tonyg

I have personally come across people that have claimed (falsely) suicide and even having cancer as a way to receive attention or pity.


----------



## hellogoodbye

tonyg said:


> I have personally come across people that have claimed (falsely) suicide and even having cancer as a way to receive attention or pity.


So have I, but it doesn't mean I won't take the next person or claim seriously just because the last one was fake. They can enjoy as many police visits as necessary until they clean up their act or get some serious help.


----------



## tonyg

hellogoodbye said:


> So have I, but it doesn't mean I won't take the next person or claim seriously just because the last one was fake. They can enjoy as many police visits as necessary until they clean up their act or get some serious help.


I don't disagree with you, but I think in this case he threatened suicide to stave off the onslaught.


----------



## hellogoodbye

tonyg said:


> I don't disagree with you, but I think in this case he threatened suicide to stave off the onslaught.


I think so too-- especially when he said "Please don't call the police"-- but there's always the chance that the things being said to him could tip the balance and cause him to contemplate it for real. There were certain comments on that thread in response to him that were quite frankly as bad as the act of making a fake suicide threat.


----------



## tonyg

hellogoodbye said:


> I think so too-- especially when he said "Please don't call the police"-- but there's always the chance that the things being said to him could tip the balance and cause him to contemplate it for real. There were certain comments on that thread in response to him that were quite frankly as bad as the act of making a fake suicide threat.


Agreed.


----------



## drmike

[email protected] said:


> Я оставляю это здесь для вас. Наслаждайтесь. ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО адреса.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/pJSZTisV
> 
> :wacko:


Someone help me out here.... What does that say?

Who the heck is this account?

Anyone who speaks Russian feel this is authentic speaker or?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

tl;dr - "Here you go, enjoy, addresses censored"

It's.. I don't want to say 'oddly worded', but it feels a little off.  Very likely just regional, though.  Feels authentic to me.


----------



## Nick_A

"I'll leave it here for you. Enjoy. REDACTED address." Just plug it into Google translate.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Poor Jonny.....


If this had been posted just 24 hours later the context would be so different...


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

Why is other service providers in that DB info. Like Big Scoots? Is that not a hosting provider?


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> If this had been posted just 24 hours later the context would be so different...


Yeah I didn't post it as an endorsement of self harm or anything.   It was about jumping from CC to other providers and sadness of jumping back to CC again.

Sucky math and unintentional on that one.


----------



## drmike

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Why is other service providers in that DB info. Like Big Scoots? Is that not a hosting provider?


Okay, post the data in question here and let's discuss.


----------



## raindog308

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Why is other service providers in that DB info. Like Big Scoots? Is that not a hosting provider?


http://pastebin.com/pJSZTisV

Third, fourth, and other entries.

I didn't think Big Scoots had any relation to GVH/CC...!?


----------



## raindog308

raindog308 said:


> I didn't think Big Scoots had any relation to GVH/CC...!?


Is this the moment in the movie where I realize there's actually only one hosting provider and go on a quest to expose the truth?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

The WHMCS is with RAMNode (by the looks of his comments tonight. I would assume HVH and BigScoots were possibly in there at one point since the WHMCS was hosted with those company at some point and provided some sort of white label support? 

You would think those accounts would be removed if that was the case.


----------



## drmike

So...

 




> '9c1e30bc960cb1fab704e42501ff2865',1,0,'Deleted Admin ID: 5 | Username: BigScootsA | Full Name: BigScoots Admin','Complete','1372605447','71.168',''
> 
> 
> 
> '8a5dbb940bae95423caff2b6e95b4503',1,0,'Deleted Admin ID: 3 | Username: JohnK | Full Name: John Kranz','Complete','1372129670','72.71.',''



So...

January 3, 2014

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/19471/greenvaluehost-tx2-node-down
 



> @ehostlab - Yes, our main website and client area is hosted with Steadfast Networks through BigScoots. Justin whom is BigScoot's part owner is our primary go-to systems administrator. Of course you're in good hands


----------



## drmike

raindog308 said:


> Is this the moment in the movie where I realize there's actually only one hosting provider and go on a quest to expose the truth?


You just want my cave and fancy mobile... the brainy dude that makes the toys for this is slacking though.  It's nothing like it use to be.


----------



## Francisco

I'm sure there'll be a FOUNDJESUS25 coupon show up in the morning.

I've simply seen too many scam artists in the gameserver communities that scam *craplaods* of money out of people but it's OK...best in the end "they found jesus" and he died for their sins...of scamming $20,000 out of users.

Countless of the claimed "they were going to off themselves" for drama's sake and all that crap. I know I should care a little more than I do since it is a human being, but i've seen a good 100 - 200 cases that followed something very similar and it was always just a grab/con.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

But..... Those aren't even the right account 

Further down we see:

'bf68f7c458d8017cbd0f473b9635ea51',1,0,'Added New Administrator | Username: JustinC | Full Name: Justin Catello','Complete','1376712872','72.7',''

=

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-catello/41/193/b6a

So it appears BigScoots has some outsourced help capacity... multiple people...  Anyone know this prior/familiar/etc.


----------



## raindog308

Francisco said:


> *craplaods* of money


For some reason that sounds really huge when you pronounce it with a Canadian accent.


----------



## Hxxx

BigScoots is a very good provider.

From what i see in that data and assuming it is in ascending order, being latest more recent:

Justin which is the main admin and one of the owner of BigScoots is added and deleted constantly as admin, is referenced by BigScoots {A} and Justin{C} nicknames. Nothing surprising given the fact that Justin is an excellent admin. Probably contracted for external support. In the end we see the last account is deleted. Makes sense.

We see Ryan from ServerHub, probably same story.

Also AlexM

It would have been cool to see an account from Mr. Biloh as admin ^ ^ , anyway we see Ernie (Same), and other staff from HVH. I don't see why it would be bad for Jon to admit GVH is a brand of CC. Well maybe he can't ^ ^ you know legal stuff /contracts/etc.

I'm very interested to know how this data got leaked. If it was today/yesterday or if it was from that time their WHMCS had an attack (DoS or whatever )from some Amazon VM instances.


----------



## raindog308

drmike said:


> So it appears BigScoots has some outsourced help capacity... multiple people...  Anyone know this prior/familiar/etc.


Well just to bring this full circle, one of the conversations I had with "Alan" of Acclaimed Host was his quest to find white label support. He wanted to just focus on marketing and let his reseller hosting handle tickets.

Big Scoots' web site says: "We remain hidden in the background providing you with our stellar support to keep your hosting machine running smoothly but never interacting directly with your clients, unless you would prefer we did!"

I pointed that out to him as friendly advice and he stated that he'd talked to them and that last clause is not really true.

Alan...Jon...Tyler...Jaroslav...Big Scoots...wheels within wheels.

Well, training wheels within training wheels at least.


----------



## drmike

I don't want to confuse anyone, but I have yet to see any data proof of a dump outside of a few snippets... the admin table and an admin log was it...

There was damage to stuff earlier - anyone who is a customer probably has Solus controller down and WHMCS took a face plant.  These I suspect were rm -rf'd.

Usually such a thing is done to cover up data theft. 

So, it is possible something is out there... and there is possibility someone has something prior to today.  This is why a company should be ran by a few people with competence and vested interest.... Not slapping 3rd world folks and exploiting other youngsters into working for Willy Wonka.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

So tonight his SVM machine at DO was compromised as well as the WHMCS install at ramnode. Sounds like a inside job. Jon told me over the phone that he lost all trust in his contractors and could not control them. I cant fathom the same (root) password/exploit was used to both machines at different providers. 

even if it was a inside job that would mean someone had root capability inside SVM right? I mean you cant really just uninstall/delete SVM from a application level access account can you?


----------



## drmike

raindog308 said:


> Well just to bring this full circle, one of the conversations I had with "Alan" of Acclaimed Host was his quest to find white label support. He wanted to just focus on marketing and let his reseller hosting handle tickets.
> 
> 
> Big Scoots' web site says: "We remain hidden in the background providing you with our stellar support to keep your hosting machine running smoothly but never interacting directly with your clients, unless you would prefer we did!"
> 
> 
> I pointed that out to him as friendly advice and he stated that he'd talked to them and that last clause is not really true.


Wow, that's quite a post.  Why is this industry loaded with lazy asses who want others to run their "business" for a $20 month fee? Whitelabel... I mean Jesus popsicle sticks, the dude on AcclaimedHost even brags about being a virtual business, but having a part time officee in Manhattan... GTFO...  Parttime every-damn-thing.  Sad.

That Big Scoots website line, da fuck?  That's the g*d damn strangest thing I've read in a while.... No pointing at nested Russian dolls with subsidiaries that can't communicate and... Shhh I'll quit before someone gets mad.  Considering the constant snafus at GVH I fail how people as highly qualified as BigScoots would be in the mix.  Had to be some limited engagement.


----------



## Nick_A

Yeah I'd have to agree with that assessment. Inside job has my vote.


----------



## drmike

SPINIKR-RO said:


> So tonight his SVM machine at DO was compromised as well as the WHMCS install at ramnode. Sounds like a inside job. Jon told me over the phone that he lost all trust in his contractors and could not control them. I cant fathom the same password/exploit was used to both machines at different providers.


Interesting.... cause this is on the other site - someone just sent it to me...



> We're in the process of rebuilding our billing system, we're going start from a fresh server rather than restoring from backups. SolusVM we are still waiting on Digital Ocean to mount a recovery ISO so we can investigate the cause of that failure and also take a full backup. Once that has been done then we'll set about rebuilding that too.
> 
> I really appreciate the lengths the LET community has gone to this evening to protect me and arrange for the police to come to my house. I felt out of control at the time and overwhelmed at the prospect of having our billing and SolusVM systems compromised. The visit helped me put things into perspective and realise where I need to focus my attentions.


----------



## raj

Who was worse? constantinos and hostrail or Johnny and gvh?


----------



## hellogoodbye

Francisco said:


> Countless of the claimed "they were going to off themselves" for drama's sake and all that crap. I know I should care a little more than I do since it is a human being, but i've seen a good 100 - 200 cases that followed something very similar and it was always just a grab/con.
> 
> 
> Francisco


You don't have to care if you don't want to and I'm not getting on some high horse and demanding everyone else should care about his wellbeing either, but I feel like the least people can do is bite their tongue and say nothing rather than contribute with insults about how he is just an immature attention-seeking kid.

I hate scam artists as much as the next person, but if I had to choose between doing nothing and making a simple phone call just in case something does happen, I know what I would do in a heartbeat every time.


----------



## drmike

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Why is other service providers in that DB info. Like Big Scoots? Is that not a hosting provider?


Yeppers boss, they are a VPS provider:

http://www.bigscoots.com/

Maybe they have paid services / pro outsourcing...


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

raj said:


> Who was worse? constantinos and ......


He now works as a CSR for a large WHT favorite now iirc.


----------



## MannDude

SPINIKR-RO said:


> He now works as a CSR for a large WHT favorite now iirc.


No he doesn't... Unless he got hired somewhere else after ASO and his temporary stepping stone after that.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

MannDude said:


> No he doesn't... Unless he got hired somewhere else after ASO and his temporary stepping stone after that.


Oh ok, im sure there's a executive level opening at GVH now he can peruse.


----------



## DomainBop

Nick_A said:


> Yeah I'd have to agree with that assessment. Inside job has my vote.


Definitely, and it is to be expected when someone hires poorly vetted skids and fires them.

I think the biggest concern right now is that neither Jon or anyone on his "staff" are knowledgeable enough to do the required security analysis that should be done after a hacking

Since customer information was compromised, including their WHMCS billing information, Jon also needs to follow the legally mandated notification procedures that 46 states have in place, and he doesn't get an out from doing this.  It's not an option, and posting some bullshit pseudo press release on LET won't even come close to meeting the legal requirements.


----------



## drmike

Nick_A said:


> Yeah I'd have to agree with that assessment. Inside job has my vote.


The inside part is always a consideration.  There were obviously quite a few people inside and 3rd party firms who knows who doing what along the way....

Hate to say it, but, textbook example of why to have limited people in your business, ever.

No secret either that policies/passwords/etc. probably weren't up to standards on complexity, rotation, etc.  I'd find the info, but Google says I am over quota for tonight


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Definitely, and it is to be expected when someone hires poorly vetted skids and fires them.
> 
> I think the biggest concern right now is that neither Jon or anyone on his "staff" are knowledgeable enough to do the required security analysis that should be done after a hacking
> 
> Since customer information was compromised, including their WHMCS billing information, Jon also needs to follow the legally mandated notification procedures that 46 states have in place, and he doesn't get an out from doing this.  It's not an option, and posting some bullshit pseudo press release on LET won't even come close to meeting the legal requirements.


Bop, you bad bad man.... Have we found 1 company complying yet?  I tell you, with all the hungry lawyers out there, I see a lawsuit niche.  Time for a precedent.

Such onerous regulations.  Totally unsuitable for agile, next generation movers and shakers  (with lousy ratio of customers to real employees)...

Hell maybe he can direct a third world help desk to comply via Fiverr?


----------



## Hxxx

Inside job definitely.

Data leaks is something every provider is worried about 24/7, even if you are investing money into it, is never guaranteed (WHMCS exploits, SolusVM exploits  // 0 days ,etc). Quite unfortunate  this happened to them. Still it can happen to anyone.

Nice to see everyone concerned about Jon and all of that. Is good to know that some people still have honor and humanity.

*Still what was the purpose of all the circle show? I feel this was a successful marketing strategy.*

I also see Jon commenting instead of the guy appointed as CEO(that worked for EIG). Whatever *happened to that? I though Mr Jon was going to do sales, however he seem to be the only one worried about GVH.*

*Drama, I need to leave some references:*

*




*

----------------------------------------------------

*How it all started: *

**

-----------------------------

*Current Status: *

**


----------



## DomainBop

> Bop, you bad bad man.... Have we found 1 company complying yet?


The majority of companies that are run like real companies do comply, but if you're talking about companies like GVH than probably not because a large portion of them are even more clueless about business 101 than they are about the technical side.



> I tell you, with all the hungry lawyers out there, I see a lawsuit niche.  Time for a precedent.


There already is a lawsuit niche and there are plenty of horror stories of small companies that have been financially devastated after getting hit with lawsuits from customers, fines from card issuers and governments, etc after a hacking.  Luckily for the average company in the low low low end sector, the kids, skids, and spammers that many of these companies cater to are unlikely to take legal action.

edit:



> Quite unfortunate  this happened to them. Still it can happen to anyone.


Data breaches can happen to any company in any industry, but if you're reckless in your hiring practices like GVH and don't properly vet the people who you give system access to then you greatly increase the risk of being compromised.


----------



## drmike

> I also see Jon commenting instead of the guy appointed as CEO(that worked for EIG). Whatever *happened to that? I though Mr Jon was going to do sales, however he seem to be the only one worried about GVH.*


Oh you missed that in the mega thread.. Jonny fessed up on that LET thread that he lied and manufactured the whole shebang - the new CEO or whatever...



> Due to initial privacy concerns and a verbal non disclosure agreement* I was unable to be honest with the situation in it's entirety.* I deeply apologize for this and would like to take this opportunity to provide an explanation.
> 
> *Yes, we do have multiple people working under aliases. Tyler is the real name of both aliases, and yes, he does run AH*. Tyler has only recently started working a few days ago, however is actually appointed interim Operations Director to help the company get back in shape.
> 
> 
> As he specifically requested to be unpaid and not to receive compensation, he does not benefit from this other than the fact that improving the company would trigger a domino effect that would improve our overall services, which he makes use of. AH and GVH are separate companies, independently operated. Lance remains stable and firm as our CEO, with the 'Operations Director'/COO title being assigned to the member of staff responsible for overseeing the day-to-day operations and making sure the company runs smoothly. As of right now on an interim accord, that is Tyler, or 'Jaroslav'.



Big picture, I don't think many folks want to get anywhere near GVH right now, in any capacity.  Tyler/Alan probably ran to escape the hell that shall pursue him as it did the HostUs owner when they hitched to GVH and people cancelled and bailed due to GVH/CC relationship.


----------



## DomainBop

> Big picture, I don't think many folks want to get anywhere near GVH right now, in any capacity.


Big picture on LET/B is that if Charles Manson posted an offer for 8GB/$5 there would unfortunately be people lining up to buy because who can pass up a really good deal.  GVH (like CVPS before them) has alienated many people but there is always a fresh supply of new bargain hunters coming in the door.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Big picture on LET/B is that if Charles Manson posted an offer for 8GB/$5 there would unfortunately be people lining up to buy because who can pass up a really good deal.  GVH (like CVPS before them) has alienated many people but there is always a fresh supply of new bargain hunters coming in the door.


There's no doubt that there are ample e-crackheads over there on LE*. Knowing what I do, that marketplace might move inventory, but retention is laughable and expectations are unrealistic.  Then again, many of the offering companies are equally laughable and unrealistic.

It's interesting that GVH Jonny loved CVPS-Fab so much, he modeled his business after CVPS.  Same scandal PR, no news is bad snooze,  same wonky mega plans on overloaded nodes, same network,  same shit customers, even the same damn official title.

Purchaser alienation won't happen though because of these two, where it will happen from is here, these are the seeds of destruction:

*"If the customer doesn't do research before purchasing, it is the customer's fault."* - mpkossen

When that marketplace is unregulated and ran by proven cheats... You know what happens, the customers are the victims.

There is a reason civilized countries have consumer protection, fair business practices, laws against false testimonials, etc.


----------



## Francisco

My concern with this whole "An Hero" case is that it could very well be a ploy.

I mean, he appointed the whole 'CEO' thing as a way of getting heat off himself.

The people that called the police did the right thing but that doesn't mean it wasn't planned

to some extent.

I would hope that this whole hack business isn't a ploy.

All I can say is that this shouldn't back the pressure off him and all this crap.

Let him get things squared and settled but he has a *lot* to answer for.

Francisco

EDIT - added "the police"


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

Francisco said:


> The people that called the police did the right thing but that doesn't mean it wasn't planned
> 
> 
> to some extent.


Man that would be evil if that was planned. Though since he has a established history of using the S word, I guess its not out of the question.

What happens when he is a grown up and is looking for a job. More and more places Google your name. It could result in a very bad outcome.

I think not only does he need to be concerned about the vulnerability currently in his business but his own personal brand.


----------



## MannDude

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Man that would be evil if that was planned. Though since he has a established history of using the S word, I guess its not out of the question.
> 
> What happens when he is a grown up and is looking for a job. More and more places Google your name. It could result in a very bad outcome.


Luckily for him he has a very common Vietnamese name. https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Jonathan%20Nguyen

Can't even find any mention of GVH-Jon on Google using his real name.


----------



## drmike

You know that LE* scenario about sole operators, the one guy operations, and that potential for random bus accidents, planes landing on them or a pack of kangaroos punting their head off....

Yeah, folks have never contemplated their VPS and data being held hostage or lost due to self determination choices like the mighty S.

Another reason to select real hosts, with real employees, real structure, real contingency plans.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Luckily for him he has a very common Vietnamese name. https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Jonathan%20Nguyen
> 
> Can't even find any mention of GVH-Jon on Google using his real name.


Protip, he better drop Greenvaluehost, period.  I told him that earlier tonight.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Jonathan+Nguyen+greenvaluehost

#1 = _Greenvaluehost_.com: The absolute WORST hosting experien

#4 = 

#6 = _Jonathan Nguyen_ resigns as _GreenValueHost_ Operations

#8 = _GreenValueHost_: Nice before order, Kick you after payment

and this isn't good either:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=greenvaluehost+suicide


----------



## Francisco

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Man that would be evil if that was planned. Though since he has a established history of using the S word, I guess its not out of the question.
> 
> What happens when he is a grown up and is looking for a job. More and more places Google your name. It could result in a very bad outcome.
> 
> I think not only does he need to be concerned about the vulnerability currently in his business but his own personal brand.


The only way I'd believe a bit of this is if he began meetings with a real doctor about his mental instability.

Not "Oh I saw Dr. Nick Rivera and now i'm alllll better!" but someone that'll get him real help.

You don't go publicly writing (and now archived) that you're going to kill yourself with a knife.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

See, I just want to know, who let's a 16 year old kid run a company a gazillion hours a week, while he has school (yeah I know out now)... But the other 9 months.  Where is Lance the incorporator?  Where are Jonny's parents?  Where is common sense?  GVH has been mixed in lots of stuff, dealing with characters that minors shouldn't be.

I've threaded the line on this situation, said my piece to people inside and outside.   It's not right what is going on.  To me it feels like exploitation.  I went and helped GVH during quieter period precisely due to this self-harm threat stuff last go round.  So have others.   Every time, good hearted people get roped and stuff repeats.

If I ran a colo/server company and knew I had this kid buying stuff I'd be shaking him off, sending him packing.  Don't these companies in this industry give a shit who buys from them?   Do people not care about liability for enabling this stuff?  The kid seriously could be intending on hurting himself or worse, others in the process.  His failure due to this isn't going to make it any better.  Do we keep giving him deals, and buying his services because we feel bad for him?  Pity purchases. Do we all become enablers? At some point, it's not being mean it's just reality that needs to shine through here.


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> Luckily for him he has a very common Vietnamese name. https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Jonathan%20Nguyen
> 
> Can't even find any mention of GVH-Jon on Google using his real name.


Try googling his LinkedIn profile.  I mentioned earlier in this thread that someone obviously either hacked it or setup a fake profile.  https://www.google.com/search?q=jon+nguyen+windham+%2Bsite%3Alinkedin.com


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

First Apache default page, much later a white page with the logo and a maintenance notice with a Gmail address for emergencies.

Now its a default Nginx page.

Guess its a tough decision. The corporate officers must be sitting around the board room arguing which one is better, meanwhile all of their services are not accessible.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Try googling his LinkedIn profile.  I mentioned earlier in this thread that someone obviously either hacked it or setup a fake profile.  https://www.google.com/search?q=jon+nguyen+windham+%2Bsite%3Alinkedin.com


Oh man... ouchie...I saw yuckies....


----------



## drmike

SPINIKR-RO said:


> First Apache default page, much later a white page with the logo and a maintenance notice with a Gmail address for emergencies.
> 
> Now its a default Nginx page.
> 
> Guess its a tough decision. The corporate officers must be sitting around the board room arguing which one is better, meanwhile all of their services are not accessible.


Come on now, you certainly know that GVH has a team with over 100+ years of experience...

This is a good old thread... deja vue...  The soon to be CEO/head pickler in charge/Coleslaw makes a shill appearence on this one:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1351169

search for: greenvaluehost

Then for: acclaimedhost

How many times can someone claim to have learned... 

Really, that's a thread to read with some popcorn handy.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Is their VPS nodes offline ?


----------



## MartinD

I cannot believe how hypocritical you lot are and I also cannot believe the ignorance shown by so many folk over there in that thread.

"I think it's time to call the police" - "We need to make sure he's safe" - "Forget the WHMCS and Solus stuff, get yourself sorted"

meanwhile, in another thread/post/forum, "LOLZ OMGZ, what about this information <link>" - "he's such a moron, lol @ suicide". You cannot act all heartfelt and sorry but continue to rip him apart over here like you're doing.

I don't believe for one second he was being serious and the threat of killing oneself while sitting on a bed with a knife is ridiculous. Even more so when the person saying it has previous.

And some of you... the amount of faces you wear is disgusting.


----------



## Hxxx

MartinD said:


> I cannot believe how hypocritical you lot are and I also cannot believe the ignorance shown by so many folk over there in that thread.
> 
> "I think it's time to call the police" - "We need to make sure he's safe" - "Forget the WHMCS and Solus stuff, get yourself sorted"
> 
> meanwhile, in another thread/post/forum, "LOLZ OMGZ, what about this information <link>" - "he's such a moron, lol @ suicide". You cannot act all heartfelt and sorry but continue to rip him apart over here like you're doing.
> 
> I don't believe for one second he was being serious and the threat of killing oneself while sitting on a bed with a knife is ridiculous. Even more so when the person saying it has previous.
> 
> And some of you... the amount of faces you wear is disgusting.


Glad somebody mentioned it.


----------



## drmike

Their nodes are up. Some have been down for oh 3 days.


Solus is down at last check.


Hi Martin.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MartinD said:


> I cannot believe how hypocritical you lot are and I also cannot believe the ignorance shown by so many folk over there in that thread.
> 
> "I think it's time to call the police" - "We need to make sure he's safe" - "Forget the WHMCS and Solus stuff, get yourself sorted"
> 
> meanwhile, in another thread/post/forum, "LOLZ OMGZ, what about this information <link>" - "he's such a moron, lol @ suicide". You cannot act all heartfelt and sorry but continue to rip him apart over here like you're doing.
> 
> I don't believe for one second he was being serious and the threat of killing oneself while sitting on a bed with a knife is ridiculous. Even more so when the person saying it has previous.
> 
> And some of you... the amount of faces you wear is disgusting.


I don't really understand all the fuss about "wanting to save a life", honestly.  Not every life has value, and there are times when severe consequences are the only way someone will learn.


----------



## catalystium

Hmm  opcorn:  opcorn:  opcorn:

Going to have to buy an industrial popcorn maker.


----------



## texteditor

MartinD said:


> I don't believe for one second he was being serious and the threat of killing oneself while sitting on a bed with a knife is ridiculous.


Anyone who has seen anything the kid has written should have known he is way, way too much of a narcissist to seriously consider suicide and that any claims of such is just another criticism-deflection trick he's learned.

I really wish WHT and LET would cut off the kid's supply of attention and advertising so the failed experiment that GreenValueHost is could finally be snuffed out and we could be back on our way to a hosting marketplace where children don't run the circus


----------



## mtwiscool

I think gvh prices are too high 

I am planning to see if i can get prices lower as they is too much profit in the vps market.


----------



## fisle

mtwiscool said:


> I think gvh prices are too high
> 
> I am planning to see if i can get prices lower as they is too much profit in the vps market.



Please stop


----------



## mtwiscool

fisle said:


> Please stop


stop what?


----------



## Wintereise

mtwiscool said:


> stop what?


Being a total moron.


----------



## mtwiscool

Wintereise said:


> Being a total moron.


how am i being a moron?


----------



## MartinD

ENOUGH ALREADY. ONE STUPID PROBLEM IS PLENTY ENOUGH IN THIS THREAD.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

VPSBoard mail servers must be going crazy! I received over 200 emails lol


----------



## DomainBop

texteditor said:


> I really wish WHT and LET would cut off the kid's supply of attention and advertising so the failed experiment that GreenValueHost is could finally be snuffed out and we could be back on our way to a hosting marketplace where children don't run the circus


LET banned him today for 30 days which may actually work in his favor because any shitstorm about the data breach will have blown over by the time he returns.  Whether or not the GVH ponzi scheme can survive a month and pay its bills without a fresh supply of idiots buying annual plans is another question.

Data breach notifications: GVH hasn't sent out an email notifying customers of the data breach yet or posted an announcement on their forum, or any announcement on their home page (unless you count "maintenance in progress").


----------



## datarealm

HostUS-Alexander said:


> VPSBoard mail servers must be going crazy! I received over 200 emails lol



Any idea what the longest thread in vpsboard history is?


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> I don't really understand all the fuss about "wanting to save a life", honestly.  Not every life has value, and there are times when severe consequences are the only way someone will learn.


Woah, so edgy. Yeah, let's wish death upon a seventeen year old.


----------



## trewq

AThomasHowe said:


> Woah, so edgy. Yeah, let's wish death upon a seventeen year old.


That's not what he said...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

AThomasHowe said:


> Woah, so edgy. Yeah, let's wish death upon a seventeen year old.



Where exactly am I wishing death on someone?  Perhaps I simply have a lower tolerance for bullshit than most, and a practiced skill at spotting patterns.  Even if the kid did try, he'd likely screw it up.  Or get a couple cm into the first cut before realizing "dammit that really hurts, I'm not man enough to follow through on this".


----------



## Onra Host

datarealm said:


> Any idea what the longest thread in vpsboard history is?


without looking, I would have to say this one.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> Where exactly am I wishing death on someone?  Perhaps I simply have a lower tolerance for bullshit than most, and a practiced skill at spotting patterns.  Even if the kid did try, he'd likely screw it up.  Or get a couple cm into the first cut before realizing "dammit that really hurts, I'm not man enough to follow through on this".


Everyone who showed concern was a lost more than 99% sure it was bullshit and posted so... that's not the point though is it?

I guess you didn't wish death upon him but by saying "some lives don't have value" I am sure why you can see I think _this_ is melodramatic - he's not Hitler, he's not one of the Kims of Korea, he's not Assad... he's a web host who got in over his head and acted like a little shit for a few months. Even if you didn't directly mean _his_ life had no value I don't think it really gave the right impression if that's what you think.

Look at his reaction when people mentioned the police - don't you think we could tell he was lying then? I think the police were in the best position to give him a life lesson last night.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

And this is at all relevant to me how?  I'm not a nice person, and I tend to have logical reactions instead of emotional ones.  Why should I fake sympathy for someone I stopped tolerating long ago?


----------



## AThomasHowe

Aldryic C said:


> And this is at all relevant to me how?  I'm not a nice person, and I tend to have logical reactions instead of emotional ones.  Why should I fake sympathy for someone I stopped tolerating long ago?


You don't have to it's just kind of sad that you don't.

I think you're over stressing the amount of sympathy people had too but there we go.


----------



## drmike

Onra Host said:


> without looking, I would have to say this one.


I am pretty sure the longest thread, by far, would be one involving one of the ChicagoVPS hacks. Similar contender would be the LET outage situation / everyone became an admin thing that outted CC ownership in concrete boots and had most of us bail ship and come over here.

I'll ask Mann if there is a report for such.... Curious myself


----------



## AThomasHowe

After a quick sort by most replied in both popular forums the most popular thread is another GVH one:



Then last nights



then this one



this one



and 5th this one



That's from The Pub/General talk... I might' missed a thread, those are all 300+ tho.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> And this is at all relevant to me how?  I'm not a nice person, and I tend to have logical reactions instead of emotional ones.  Why should I fake sympathy for someone I stopped tolerating long ago?


Bahaha.... Hey tough love bro.

I don't take this harsh stance, but I fully understand it.

The logic vs. emotion topic is a real good one in the VPS (lowend) segment.  You know from the big operator in the space down to the teens on the strings.  Makes me wonder if perhaps there hasn't been a bad outcome to some other provider along the way mixed up in this sort of stuff who actually physically hamed (him)self.

I meant what I said months back about the minor labor issue and the exploitation of minors in the segment.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Would be pretty easy to write a query to do this.  Anyone have a blank schema for IPB?


----------



## MartinD

Not much to do with this thread though...

Topic. Stay on it.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> Not much to do with this thread though...
> 
> Topic. Stay on it.



So here's the on topic, has GVH sent out a message to customers yet?  (I'd look, but I'd have to fire more people today and cancel the rest of my day)


----------



## AThomasHowe

drmike said:


> So here's the on topic, has GVH sent out a message to customers yet?  (I'd look, but I'd have to fire more people today and cancel the rest of my day)


No, I haven't got one. He could still send one when he gets up but I am guessing transparency is still not a top priority for Jon.

Imagine you're a client from WHT or word of mouth or something... I bet not all his customers read LET, not even all the LET regulars read the whole thread... how the fk are they meant to know what's going on with their data?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

It has been confirmed that all customer VMs are 100% safe. http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9155391&postcount=19


----------



## drmike

AThomasHowe said:


> No, I haven't got one. He could still send one when he gets up but I am guessing transparency is still not a top priority for Jon.
> 
> Imagine you're a client from WHT or word of mouth or something... I bet not all his customers read LET, not even all the LET regulars read the whole thread... how the fk are they meant to know what's going on with their data?


Yeah forums are not customer support = those in the know who are forum users are such a small percentage, always....  and I doubt the client facing management system over at GVH bears stern warning to customers.

I am reading along on LET... Oy....  Things have gone off track with some revelations, accusations.

Having been there and seen GVH operate, I can say and others surely can attest, when GVH catches a cold, Jonny goes to his rolodex and pleading.   Often a problem (like say a hack) would be ran by multiple external people (contractors, smart former involved people, etc.).

It would appear, and I sincerely hope, that's what happened or something close with the person being implicated as downloading the GVH database or invoking a script that did an export - from a public directory (what is said script, why in that location, etc.).

This very same/similar thing happened in the past when GVH was pinched and other folks were contacted and asked to help/look/research.  That got someone slapped back then erroneously.

Mind you I could be off base this time.  But we had this very same thing happen in GVH recent past (i.e. event when GVH was DDoS'd and hacked)


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> So here's the on topic, has GVH sent out a message to customers yet?  (I'd look, but I'd have to fire more people today and cancel the rest of my day)


Sending out a timely message to alert customers of the breach so customers could change passwords, etc. would imply that Jon and the Violin player actually gave a fuck about their customers (Jon's role model is Fabozo after all).  If / when they do send out a message it will probably be a CVPS style "we're victims, feel sorry for us" message not a "we're sorry, these are the steps you should take..." message.

The LET thread AnthonySmith started is worth a read because a former provider who "secretly" worked/works for GVH downloaded a dump of the DB and there are questions about the timing of his download of the DB...

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29847/greenvaluehost-hacked-data-stolen/p1



> It has been confirmed that all customer VMs are 100% safe. http://www.webhostin...91&postcount=19



The "safe" confirmation is bullshit since there is a copy of the database floating around, the hacker (and probably many other people if the DB is available) had access to passwords, usernames, etc.

Since both WHMCS and SolusVM were compromised I think it is pretty safe to say none of the customers data or personal information should be considered "safe" at this point.


----------



## AThomasHowe

drmike said:


> Mind you I could be off base this time.  But we had this very same thing happen in GVH recent past (i.e. event when GVH was DDoS'd and hacked)


And next time. How many people has he got helping him this time, publicly at least 2 or 3, maybe 4... I'm not saying anything about the people involved but if you imagine he's also asked for more people for help behind closed doors and that's exactly how this all occurred in the first place.

Especially considering the fact he asked for help from one of the suspects.


----------



## drmike

Lots to point out on this one 

1. Sending out a timely message to alert customers  - no excuses - contingency plans should be in place for such a thing everywhere.  Even if you run a daycare center.

2. The LET thread AnthonySmith started - it's curious - but read my just above post.  I don't think it's legit/as it seems.  Sure wasn't last time and people jumped and slapped wrongly.. Big mess that was.  Different people involved on both sides then.

Poor Anthony, he called me a foil hat all this time.  Welcome to reality @AnthonySmith.

3. *The "safe" confirmation is bullshit since there is a copy of the database floating around, the hacker (and probably many other people if the DB is available) had access to passwords, usernames, etc.*

I think, but I am operating on fumes lately (slammed with real work and pace of these events is deafening) - I've said, perhaps not in public:

A. The "Russian" poster - that data from epoch data anaylsis I did 10 hours ago(?) shows that dump appears to be from December to Janauary.

B.  There were only 2 admin tables posted, but it was from a MySQL dump and intentionally snipped off.  Meaning, there is at least an old database potentially floating.

C. The Russian 2 table dump, that was a SolusVM dump.   I am pretty sure, although I haven't bugged anyone in the know, but the current dump/hack/script in stupid place/with stupid permission MAY have been for WHMCS.

D. We have 2 databases known - one excerpted from Dec-Jan and one from ahhh yesterday.  The one from yesterday, no one has.  2 IPs accessed it - one was the implicated party over there - the other was Jonny himself after being told about the explot, permission, file issue.

FULLY possible others exist.  But for now, in the past 24 hours and disclosure of current customer data, hasn't happened.

Unsure where they back things up to currently, but could be another leaking vector.

4. *How many people has he got helping him this time, publicly at least 2 or 3, maybe 4*

At least 2, plus any "staff", plus it is wise to assume other contractors and outsourced folks. This would include the Indian helpdesk everyone wants to know about.  Which, if you look someone power posted on that LET mega thread about them with other accusations.  Not saying they have anything to do with the current drama, but more big question marks...

Of course, Jonny probably contacted another 6-12 people when the event was brand new and had people start looking around.   Seems to be part of the pricing arrangment - job assessment - bidding.  Which creates ahhh stepped on weird things during "emergency".

Sorry, probably missing something, will review comments and reply.


----------



## drmike

So... I normally don't do these, but in light of what is going on over on LET and some banned accounts there and general momentum, seems appropriate:


[1:35:31 PM] -: so... did you contact Jack prior to his database dumping thing?
[1:35:37 PM] Jonny - GVH: Yes I did
[1:35:40 PM] Jonny - GVH: I thought it was a ddos
[1:35:44 PM] Jonny - GVH: and then Jack saw the stuff on vpsB [--> the 2 admin table dumps 
[1:35:46 PM] Jonny - GVH: and was like
[1:35:47 PM] Jonny - GVH: hm
[1:35:51 PM] ---: so reason there for him to be in IP log, right?
[1:35:55 PM] Jonny - GVH: well would ya look at that
[1:36:01 PM] Jonny - GVH: purely coincidental


The Jack poking in GVH stuff was Jonny proactively asking his old admin to help out.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> So... I normally don't do these, but in light of what is going on over on LET and some banned accounts there and general momentum, seems appropriate:
> 
> 
> [1:35:31 PM] -: so... did you contact Jack prior to his database dumping thing?
> [1:35:37 PM] Jonny - GVH: Yes I did
> [1:35:40 PM] Jonny - GVH: I thought it was a ddos
> [1:35:44 PM] Jonny - GVH: and then Jack saw the stuff on vpsB [--> the 2 admin table dumps
> [1:35:46 PM] Jonny - GVH: and was like
> [1:35:47 PM] Jonny - GVH: hm
> [1:35:51 PM] ---: so reason there for him to be in IP log, right?
> [1:35:55 PM] Jonny - GVH: well would ya look at that
> [1:36:01 PM] Jonny - GVH: purely coincidental
> 
> 
> The Jack poking in GVH stuff was Jonny proactively asking his old admin to help out.



Haven't been on LET today. Who all is banned? Why?

What's the deal with Jack? Confused.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

They banned me, finally.  Pretty much made my day when I heard about it.


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> They banned me, finally.  Pretty much made my day when I heard about it.


What'd you do? -_-


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

At least, I'm assuming it's the above.  That's been my only post there in hell, probably over a year.  Maybe they're just feeling especially insecure *shrug*.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Haven't been on LET today. Who all is banned? Why?
> 
> What's the deal with Jack? Confused.


Well I don't have a laundry list of the bans (wish they'd have a list in one place for offenders  )

GVH Jonny received 30 days minimum jet cooling ban.

Aldryic received a ??? ban for telling Jonny to be a success in his death ventures.

Jack was in an administrator log posted yesterday by that Russian I do belive it was.  It was a list of people who did various things in admin capacity.

This morning roughly LET had a blow out with some info from GVH's wiped servers that showed Jack's server access a URL that did a database dump.  GVH Jonny had contacted Jack something like 30 minutes at least prior to that....

I outreached to Jonny and asked about the Jack situation and posted a chat excerpt to clear the air.


----------



## tonyg

Aldryic C said:


> At least, I'm assuming it's the above.  That's been my only post there in hell, probably over a year.  Maybe they're just feeling especially insecure *shrug*.



If that is the reason, they were covering their a** for any liability.

There was some case of a kid who committed suicide live on a forum (similar to this situation) and I believe the lawyers went hard after everyone involved including the forum owners.


----------



## DomainBop

> FULLY possible others exist.  But for now, in the past 24 hours and disclosure of current customer data, hasn't happened.


I'd be shocked if the majority of customer data hasn't been compromised/disclosed and probably more than once this year.

.

Let's see:

1. multiple hacks this year, GVRetards were unaware of the Dec/Jan hack until admin tables were posted yesterday

2.GVRetards didn't bother to take basic security precautions when they installed WHMCS and only hardened the install after the April hack,

3.yesterday's hacker partially rm -rf'd /var/log and then the full on total fucktard GVRetards apparently rebooted before completing a security audit so it is really impossible to know the full extent of the damage/compromise.

They should have hired a professional security team after this hack instead of relying on the same cast of  clown college dropouts who "audited" the April hack.

I think NickA had the best advice for Jonny on WHT today:



> *I have no bones to pick with Jon, although I would say he needs to find another line of business (after he grows up).*


----------



## drmike

tonyg said:


> If that is the reason, they were covering their a** for any liability.
> 
> There was some case of a kid who committed suicide live on a forum (similar to this situation) and I believe the lawyers went hard after everyone involved including the forum owners.


Yeah, probably what was up with the ban.... Now mind you, all the shit scams the owners of LET sit behind and count dineros from...    They had the ability to let GVH drown last time he left the nest... They brought him and liability back into their nest.  Like I've told someone over there, enablers. They are the pusher, servers are the drug.

No CC = no GVH.  No CC = no LET = no GVH.

This one time, I woudn't mind seeing some lawyers put on their little outfits with the cock aimed nooses and their slick watches and do their best cash hunting scheme.   Dead kid though, nah,  I am not down with that.   Shouldn't take that for lawyers and government to take notice...  People need to send more kites, the good people, to authorities, like we did last night to check on GVH Jonny.  Whole bunch of other agencies need a heads up and data.


----------



## drmike

There was a customer email earlier that went out to GVH customers:



Code:


Dear Valued Client, 

It with our greatest remorse that we are sending you this email today to 
inform you regarding a breach of security that has occurred on 
GreenValueHost systems, resulting in a possible release of customer 
information and the rollback of data stored on our WHMCS client area 
and SolusVM VPS Control Panel. 

This breach occurred yesterday (June 23) around 7:00 PM CST (Central Time). 
Our technicians immediately began working on the issue at hand and was able 
to salvage data from recent backups to bring ourselves back online and 
running. 

Our WHMCS client area has been restored from a backup that was taken 
10 minutes BEFORE the breach. As far as we are aware, there is NO client
sensitive data from our billing/support system being distributed. Our 
WHMCS database was 'dumped' into a publicly accessible domain under secure.
banned-url, however after after further investigation we've gotten to 
these conclusions regarding the sql dump: 

1. The dump was created and brought offline DURING THE SAME MINUTE. 
One of our ex-staff members Jack has managed to coincidentally 
(as verified by evidence) discover the dump URL, passed it onto Jon, 
which promptly resulted in the server being immedaitely shut down. 
A few hours later, the server was turned back on and the sql dump was 
immediately removed. 

2. After scanning logs, it appears that Jack and Jon were the only two 
people (the hacker, apparently, did not yet test the sql dump) that 
accessed the URL. Therefore it is concluded that client data from our 
billing/support system is SAFE. 

Our SolusVM VPS control panel/administrative area has been restored 
from a backup taken 10 hours BEFORE the breach occured. 
(New login URL: https://104.131.252.131:5656) 

There is a flurr of rumors out in public that a copy of our admin table 
database has been leaked to a public pastebin URL. At this time we 
cannot confirm that the admin table that was leaked is authentic, 
however it looks to be forged as the table is not completely accurate 
and is missing some information that should be there. From the 
information we were able to gather from the SolusVM server, we have 
concluded that the hacker whom compromised the server spent little 
time in this server as well and performed commands such as rm -rf 
to delete crucial folders. 

Although we are able to confirm that no data has been stolen/leaked 
from our WHMCS billing/support database, we are unsure of whether or
not data has been stolen/leaked from our SolusVM database. It appears 
likely not, as what's been "leaked" appears inaccurate/incomplete on 
top of the fact that the entire operation of compromising and exploiting 
our systems was a "rushjob" -- The hacker knew that he had little time 
to do damage and thankfully wasn't able to do much damage at all 
(Nodes appear completely untouched from Solus; we are still verifying this) 

Despite our doubts that much has been done in the compromise in our 
systems, we don't want to take any chances. We care about your security, 
your privacy, and your safety. As of this notice, we are enabling the 
"Disable MD5 Clients Password" option in WHMCS which will force all 
clients to request a password reset before they are able to successfully 
log in to the client area. This, as a security precaution, will remain in 
place for another 24-48 hours. Clients are also advised to change their 
SolusVM VPS control password AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, as we are unaware of 
an option to force password resets for SolusVM. 

At this time we are still working on restoring SolusVM to full working order. 
We are aware that it is not fully usable right now, but we wanted to get 
an update out as quickly as possible for the well being of our clients.
We can assure you that all data, although some may be rolled back, CAN be 
fully recovered and we have NOT lost control of any of our systems. They are 
more secured than ever, with additional heightened security measures still
being put into place as we continue to sort things entire situation out. 

If any of your client data has been rolled back or not applied 
(such as invoices from automated subscriptions during site downtime, or 
SolusVM changes AFTER SolusVM is sorted), please contact us. Again, we are 
still working on getting everything sorted and would like to take this 
opportunity to let our clients know what has happened, and how we're 
proceeding to resolve things. We will be sending ANOTHER email shortly 
notifying clients of the completion of SolusVM data restoration, any further 
information from our investigation, and how we will be moving on from there. 

In the meantime, we are greatly sorry for any inconveniences these events
have/may cause and we appreciate your continued patience, understanding, 
and patronage throughout this ideal. 

Any questions, comments, or concerns can be addressed to us through our
helpdesk ticket system at https://secure.banned-url/submitticket.php 

Thank You,

The GreenValueHost Team


----------



## sv01

> As far as we are aware, there is NO client sensitive data from our billing/support system being distributed





> Our WHMCS database was 'dumped' into a publicly accessible domain under secure.banned-url


joke of the day.


The hacker knew that he had little time to do damage and thankfully wasn't able to do much damage at all 
f


----------



## drmike

sv01 said:


> joke of the day.
> 
> 
> The hacker knew that he had little time to do damage and thankfully wasn't able to do much damage at all


That's a funny line... It isn't my handiwork / writing.

Unsure what the situation was and why hackerperson didn't do more/worse...  Did the fellow know something was up?   Well, I did send GVH a PM as soon as the admin dump came out.... and someone at GVH immediately cut backups at that point... so possible they collided and hacker saw someone in the box....  Unsure, but potential is there.


----------



## DomainBop

Jon Nguyen said in January:



> We employ a talented and skilled team of systems administrators that are paid top dollar/expensive wages


Posted on LET today:



> Jon said he pays all of his contractors 1600 a month, various levels such as support and system administration.


Some Perspective (US average salaries):

Vice President of Operations $143,000

Vice President $130,000

Director of Operations $105,000

Senior System Administrator $83,000

Linux Systems Administrator $79,000

Server Administrator $65,000

System Administrator $61,000

U.S. Median Income $39,500

Cashier Burger King NYC $26,000

Cashier Buger King $21,000

*GreenValueHost System Administrator $19,200*

Fast Food Cook $18,900

US Minimum Wage $15,080


----------



## Coastercraze

DomainBop said:


> Jon Nguyen said in January:
> 
> Posted on LET today:
> 
> Some Perspective (US average salaries):
> 
> Vice President of Operations $143,000
> 
> Vice President $130,000
> 
> Director of Operations $105,000
> 
> Senior System Administrator $83,000
> 
> Linux Systems Administrator $79,000
> 
> Server Administrator $65,000
> 
> System Administrator $61,000
> 
> U.S. Median Income $39,500
> 
> Cashier Burger King NYC $26,000
> 
> Cashier Buger King $21,000
> 
> *GreenValueHost System Administrator $19,200*
> 
> Fast Food Cook $18,900
> 
> US Minimum Wage $15,080


Burger King cashiers make minimum wage as do everyone else. Perhaps you meant shift supervisors?

$8164 is what an average BK employee will make in a year with 20 hrs a week average at $7.85 / hr (or at least in my local franchise it was like that)

The nostalgia of fryers. Definitely don't miss cleaning them lol.


----------



## k0nsl

He he... “[...] our technicians immediately began working on the issue at hand”...wasn't the truth more like, “I desperately sought help with the issues and was contacted by a random forum guy from LET, who then immediately began working on the issue at hand”? Ya, that's more in line with the truth  :lol:



drmike said:


> There was a customer email earlier that went out to GVH customers:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Client,
> 
> It with our greatest remorse that we are sending you this email today to
> inform you regarding a breach of security that has occurred on
> GreenValueHost systems, resulting in a possible release of customer
> information and the rollback of data stored on our WHMCS client area
> and SolusVM VPS Control Panel.
> 
> This breach occurred yesterday (June 23) around 7:00 PM CST (Central Time).
> Our technicians immediately began working on the issue at hand and was able
> to salvage data from recent backups to bring ourselves back online and
> running.
> 
> Our WHMCS client area has been restored from a backup that was taken
> 10 minutes BEFORE the breach. As far as we are aware, there is NO client
> sensitive data from our billing/support system being distributed. Our
> WHMCS database was 'dumped' into a publicly accessible domain under secure.
> banned-url, however after after further investigation we've gotten to
> these conclusions regarding the sql dump:
> 
> 1. The dump was created and brought offline DURING THE SAME MINUTE.
> One of our ex-staff members Jack has managed to coincidentally
> (as verified by evidence) discover the dump URL, passed it onto Jon,
> which promptly resulted in the server being immedaitely shut down.
> A few hours later, the server was turned back on and the sql dump was
> immediately removed.
> 
> 2. After scanning logs, it appears that Jack and Jon were the only two
> people (the hacker, apparently, did not yet test the sql dump) that
> accessed the URL. Therefore it is concluded that client data from our
> billing/support system is SAFE.
> 
> Our SolusVM VPS control panel/administrative area has been restored
> from a backup taken 10 hours BEFORE the breach occured.
> (New login URL: https://104.131.252.131:5656)
> 
> There is a flurr of rumors out in public that a copy of our admin table
> database has been leaked to a public pastebin URL. At this time we
> cannot confirm that the admin table that was leaked is authentic,
> however it looks to be forged as the table is not completely accurate
> and is missing some information that should be there. From the
> information we were able to gather from the SolusVM server, we have
> concluded that the hacker whom compromised the server spent little
> time in this server as well and performed commands such as rm -rf
> to delete crucial folders.
> 
> Although we are able to confirm that no data has been stolen/leaked
> from our WHMCS billing/support database, we are unsure of whether or
> not data has been stolen/leaked from our SolusVM database. It appears
> likely not, as what's been "leaked" appears inaccurate/incomplete on
> top of the fact that the entire operation of compromising and exploiting
> our systems was a "rushjob" -- The hacker knew that he had little time
> to do damage and thankfully wasn't able to do much damage at all
> (Nodes appear completely untouched from Solus; we are still verifying this)
> 
> Despite our doubts that much has been done in the compromise in our
> systems, we don't want to take any chances. We care about your security,
> your privacy, and your safety. As of this notice, we are enabling the
> "Disable MD5 Clients Password" option in WHMCS which will force all
> clients to request a password reset before they are able to successfully
> log in to the client area. This, as a security precaution, will remain in
> place for another 24-48 hours. Clients are also advised to change their
> SolusVM VPS control password AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, as we are unaware of
> an option to force password resets for SolusVM.
> 
> At this time we are still working on restoring SolusVM to full working order.
> We are aware that it is not fully usable right now, but we wanted to get
> an update out as quickly as possible for the well being of our clients.
> We can assure you that all data, although some may be rolled back, CAN be
> fully recovered and we have NOT lost control of any of our systems. They are
> more secured than ever, with additional heightened security measures still
> being put into place as we continue to sort things entire situation out.
> 
> If any of your client data has been rolled back or not applied
> (such as invoices from automated subscriptions during site downtime, or
> SolusVM changes AFTER SolusVM is sorted), please contact us. Again, we are
> still working on getting everything sorted and would like to take this
> opportunity to let our clients know what has happened, and how we're
> proceeding to resolve things. We will be sending ANOTHER email shortly
> notifying clients of the completion of SolusVM data restoration, any further
> information from our investigation, and how we will be moving on from there.
> 
> In the meantime, we are greatly sorry for any inconveniences these events
> have/may cause and we appreciate your continued patience, understanding,
> and patronage throughout this ideal.
> 
> Any questions, comments, or concerns can be addressed to us through our
> helpdesk ticket system at https://secure.banned-url/submitticket.php
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> The GreenValueHost Team


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Jon Nguyen said in January:
> 
> Posted on LET today:
> 
> Some Perspective (US average salaries):
> 
> Vice President of Operations $143,000
> 
> Vice President $130,000
> 
> Director of Operations $105,000
> 
> Senior System Administrator $83,000
> 
> Linux Systems Administrator $79,000
> 
> Server Administrator $65,000
> 
> System Administrator $61,000
> 
> U.S. Median Income $39,500
> 
> Cashier Burger King NYC $26,000
> 
> Cashier Buger King $21,000
> 
> *GreenValueHost System Administrator $19,200*
> 
> Fast Food Cook $18,900
> 
> US Minimum Wage $15,080


 opcorn: Come one now...  We're all capable of remembering when I called him out, about outsourcing...  about exploting those Indians (ColoCrossing's Indians no less)... 

In case you forgot 



All hell ensues and well another shut thread....Glad we haven't had the VPSB drinking game but a day. 

... and WHT had a fire thread about it also, and tore him a new sphincter over the 100+ years of experience.

Indians you pay them not much and they are rich. Whole teams, 24/7 staffing, meh, $1k a month.

As for the non Indians, what isn't volunteer, people being kind, has been probably youngsters.  They live at home, don't know what bills are, etc.

This is what fuels and enables the LowEnd and that outfit in Buffalo

As always, I remind everyone to look at that child labor / exploitation topic we did on here a while ago.. It applies


----------



## DomainBop

> We care about your security,your privacy, and your safety. As of this notice, we are enabling the
> 
> "Disable MD5 Clients Password" option in WHMCS which will force all
> 
> 
> clients to request a password reset before they are able to successfully
> 
> 
> log in to the client area. This, as a security precaution, will remain in
> 
> place for another 24-48 hours.


Stoopidassmuddafakkas! Valued customers, we care about your security so we're going to give our 1001 poorly paid skid GVH admins the opportunity to view your passwords...



> Disable MD5 Clients Password
> 
> For security client area passwords are irreversibly encrypted and cannot be viewed by admins, enabling this option will switch to reversible encryption allowing admins to view the password. When switching from irreversible to reversible clients will all be assigned a new password and will need to use password recovery.


Pay your workers peanuts get a bunch of brain dead baboons steering the ship...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That's absolutely insane.  So now their next DB leak (face it, those jokers aren't going to find the point of compromise) is going to have plaintext passwords.

I hope those of you that did feel pity for this kid's drama antics are regretting it now.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

DomainBop said:


> Posted on LET today:


Yep, he has no real employee assets. I have been slipping little comments like this for the past few weeks and he never calls me out on being wrong, and seems to stop commenting.


----------



## Kalam

Wait... are the only two options in WHMCS MD5 or plain text?


----------



## AThomasHowe

Kalam said:


> Wait... are the only two options in WHMCS MD5 or plain text?


You sound surprised... WHMCS is a pretty big piece of shit. You should be more surprised MD5 is even an option...


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

Someone find Jon a river to cry in. http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?s=787a9dd4dafed4ee4ce5148df5c6f0ca&p=9156943&postcount=51


----------



## notFound

catatonic said:


> derailing the thread a bit, but is there something that I'm missing about notFound / ...? Saw their offer from last month recently and  have considered signing up, but can't see any reviews here or on WHT.


Sent a PM, would rather not get our name listed on a drama thread honestly.

P.S. I know I'm very late, only read the thread properly just now.


----------



## Alex U

As per the LET post - Jon has been begging me to remember the NDA which I signed.  This should once again tell you enough about the company.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Tells me enough about you, that's for certain.


----------



## Hxxx

Alex U said:


> As per the LET post - Jon has been begging me to remember the NDA which I signed.  This should once again tell you enough about the company.


Sure tells everyone to never hire you.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Don't taunt him, Alex U. Or us for that matter... if you've got something to tell us then just do it. You might be somewhat justified if there's something awful we're not all aware of but at this point that post is reflecting badly on you.


----------



## DomainBop

"Borrowed" from the other place because it made me laugh really hard.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/30087/gvh-email-what-the-paying-to-fill-their-forum-up



> Dear GreenValueHost Customers, First of all, I would like to write this message to you thanking you for choosing GreenValueHost as your hosting provider. We appreciate you choosing us, and are trying to make the best possible hosting experience for you! My name is Isabella Donovan, and I am the new customer relations manager for GreenValueHost. My job is to ensure that you are extremely happy with all the services with you have with us. I am extremely excited to announce the new GreenValueHost: Get paid to post program. As you may/may not know, GreenValueHost has a community forum system: http://clowncollege.demigodintraining.com. The community is an excellent resource for users to gain assistance, or to provide their knowledge to members of the community. It can be people asking a question on what plan they should choose, why their site is down, or it could even possibly be other members writing up tutorials to assist other members. The new program pays members in account credit for every quality post they make. We will pay for high quality and 'non-fluff' posts. The posts must have value to our forums. For example, a tutorial, an answer to users questions, starting up a great discussion for other users. Further information about this can be found here: http://clowncollege.demigodintraining.com/index.php?/topic/15-get-paid-to-post/#entry40 If you have a question regarding this new program, please do not hesitate to reply to the post located above. Please note - ticket responses regarding this will not be received. Best Regards, Isabella Donovan GreenValueHost Customer Relations


tl;dr managed to hire a new manager in 2 days (while recovering from his wisdom teeth adventure and cleaning up from the hack which makes the 2 day executive search even more impressive)...nothing's changed, but did anyone really think it would?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

The language and tone of it does not feel like it should come from a new person.


----------



## MannDude

It's probably not. And I thank you for not making a new thread about this, as it's what he wants. (I'd have just merged it with this). He's having a good chuckle because people are talking about him again on his main source of sales even though he's banned.


----------



## drmike

SPINIKR-RO said:


> The language and tone of it does not feel like it should come from a new person.


It's real.   I doubt they have some woman, unless it one of their mothers in said role.

New person = the lad who was put in charge days ago, but under fake name.


----------



## D. Strout

GVH sent out another e-mail about their plans for "Migration-Consolidation-Stabilization". I finally got around to submitting a ticket demanding complete cancellation of my services with them (I know, I know, should have been done months ago). They agreed, then proceeded to delete my client area account while leaving the VPS online and visible in SolusVM. How dumb do they get?


----------



## SkylarM

D. Strout said:


> GVH sent out another e-mail about their plans for "Migration-Consolidation-Stabilization". I finally got around to submitting a ticket demanding complete cancellation of my services with them (I know, I know, should have been done months ago). They agreed, then proceeded to delete my client area account while leaving the VPS online and visible in SolusVM. How dumb do they get?


At least they deleted your account! *facepalm*


----------



## drmike

I just wish GVH would stop the games.  It's painful watching a youth learn every damn thing the hard way and do so with poor customers who don't need thrown through a plate glass window then the washing machine.  It isn't like 10 different people didn't tell him the same damn thing on every issue.

Hopefully GVH emerges from current soap opera with more integrity and may I recommend, TRANSPARENCY.


----------



## MartinD

You confuse me, drmike. Are you bipolar at all?


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> You confuse me, drmike. Are you bipolar at all?


Just because I confuse you, that doesn't make me bi-polar 

See, I detest blind allegiances in this segment where people won't pipe up cause, you know, we are homies yo'.  I slap the stupid, when they need it.  There'd be more slapping for GVH, but the ban is in effect here too.. so I don't want to  promote his ill thought new stuff, which more of the same horror.  Can you say unlimited.... BARF...

Anyways, In general, what I just said is how it is... As much as the lad needs a parental ass whooping (seems not be happening)... Yeah, he's going home to roost at CC and his little enterprise isn't going anywhere... Bombardment shall occur and we'll ride the merry go round and eventually he'll trip, becoming disinterested in segment, find a place to put his little man and he'll be a goner, flip the ship to house brand.  Chalk it up as paper fodder on resume - sold my first company at 16-17...

When the kid was EMO I sent out his address info.  As mean as I may seem to be, I am human, compassionate and at time error on the side of caution when bloodletting is on the evening schedule.  But, I don't let that confuse me for a blind person or a dupe.

As always, providers exist for the satisfaction of customers.  Anything that violates that rule and I take issue with said provider, as a customer.  Mind you, around here I am a rare bird, as I AM NOT A PROVIDER, rather I am an end customer.

You know you are always welcome to PM me for any clarifications...


----------



## drmike

But hell with it... This thread has been a lot of eyeballs and people have read along... If I trip on or in crap, so be it...

GVH is at it again... a retarded UNLIMITED RESELLER hosting plan... Over on WHT (since banned on the other big sites for time being)....

Which is just peachy fun considering GVH failed at reseller hosting at least twice already and bailed - even arguing with customers on WHT and telling them they weren't economically worth it.  GVH's own site still says:

https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=57

 


> Why do you no longer offer shared/reseller hosting?
> 
> 
> We have decided to discontinue our offerings of shared/reseller hosting services to new purchases at this time for multiple reasons. The *shared/reseller hosting market in the hosting industry is both unstable and unfeasible*, and therefore is not something that we wanted to continue offering.


But, of course, since the 27th of June, they are at it again...  Someone at CC sold them UNLIMITED disks and UNLIMITED IPs... So perhaps killing the animals in this one requires one big group order


----------



## drmike

Well, no need to contribute to the demise... Doing well all on their own to that goal:

Shared hosting at GVH right now:

Server Load 16.35 (8 cpus)

Sounds like more shared hosting slapped inside of a beat up VPS.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Hopefully GVH emerges from current soap opera with more integrity


I have a bag of rotten apples full of worms.  Maybe if I say a daily prayer for the next few weeks they'll become edible again.


----------

